# Puzzle Mod / Modding thread



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi this will be a thread on any modded cubes you have. You can share pictures here too.

I'll start w/ an "elite" I just made.

Here are my mods.

Keep clicking on next to see the other pics.


----------



## sa11297 (Apr 23, 2011)

how does it play?


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 23, 2011)

It's a pretty good cube actually.

Cuts 45 degrees sometimes more

Reverse corner cuts a 3/4 of a peice.

Turns really smooth and fast

Never Pops or Locks up.


----------



## cookieyo145 (Apr 23, 2011)

Dirty.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 23, 2011)

good way or bad way? I still have to clean it out cause I just finished


----------



## masteranders1 (Apr 23, 2011)

I don't have any pictures of the mods, but as far as I can remember, I have modded my V5 using MeMyselfandPi's mod, my V7 which I made into an adjustable core (not sure if you would really call that a mod), my Rubik's brand 3x3 which i have done numerous mods on, my A5 which I did the Haiyan Memory mod on, and my old Rubik's 4x4 (broke, don't have it any more) which I did the squircle mod on. There are probably more mods that I've done that I don't remember, I'll probably put them in later. I'll also probably do more mods in the future, I might do the squircle mod on my Mini QJ.


----------



## cookieyo145 (Apr 23, 2011)

Bad way. I'll let you know soon.



MrIndianTeen said:


> good way or bad way? I still have to clean it out cause I just finished


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 23, 2011)

Ok let me know through a PM. I might be able to reverse it.


----------



## sa11297 (Apr 23, 2011)

are you happy with your "elite" or do you wish that you had done something different?


----------



## asportking (Apr 23, 2011)

I once modded a rubik's 3x3 into some sort of shape (I think I was half-truncated cube), but I put a ton of epoxy into it, so it weighs like as much as a v-7, and I never stickered it, so it was kind of a fail. I did make a Siamese cube though.


----------



## MEn (Apr 23, 2011)

This is unnecessary because there is very little friction at that part of the corner piece.


----------



## Itchy Cacti (Apr 23, 2011)

The 48-point edge mod is *only* to reduce the clickeyness, or is it for other things like corner cuts and turning speed?


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 23, 2011)

It can be used to improve speed as well.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 23, 2011)

MEn said:


> This is unnecessary because there is very little friction at that part of the corner piece.


 
It helps w/ the reverse corner cutting.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 23, 2011)

sa11297 said:


> are you happy with your "elite" or do you wish that you had done something different?



If I were to do this over again I wish I would've taken more time to improve the general rounding "mod" of it.


----------



## dabest2500 (May 1, 2011)

Itchy Cacti said:


> The 48-point edge mod is *only* to reduce the clickeyness, or is it for other things like corner cuts and turning speed?


 
It reduced popping for me.
I modded my GuHong into an Ultimate:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V01kQKnzSRs

(no pictures, sorry)
and what went from a GuHong that popped once every 7 solves (tensions were right and even) went to a cube that hasn't popped at all.
The Ultimate is also on looser tensions too.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (May 1, 2011)

Modded on right, normal on left.

This mod on a storebought improves corner cutting.


----------



## thackernerd (May 2, 2011)

Whats the best tutorial to make an elite becuase i have a lot of time on my hands and my main speedcube is an f2 right now...


----------



## MrIndianTeen (May 2, 2011)

This is what I used.


----------



## nat4sail (May 2, 2011)

MrIndianTeen said:


> This is what I used.


 
i used this one too
my cube came out "frictionless" and amazing


----------



## thackernerd (May 2, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## caseyd (May 3, 2011)

I did a mod that made my ghost hand amazing, its already practically frictionless, and all I did was shave off some things, Ill make a youtube video soon, but I basically rounded the corners and cut off the pointy things on the core, and now its not only fast, but barely locks up


----------



## MrIndianTeen (May 3, 2011)

Ghosthand 1 or 2?


----------



## caseyd (May 3, 2011)

Im pretty sure its a 2


----------



## MrIndianTeen (May 3, 2011)

dang it I have a ghosthand 1


----------



## caseyd (May 3, 2011)

if the ghost hand one has sort of pointy corners and things, or pointy things on the core you can still do it, Ill show you how in the video, which will come soon, maybe tomorrow, but definitely by next monday


----------



## thackernerd (May 3, 2011)

Does anyone know of a mod for a dayan+mf8 4x4 decause mine pops constenly.


----------



## JLarsen (May 3, 2011)

I did a more exaggerated version of your 3x3 mod a long time ago on an old type A. The corner bases are almost complete spheres. I also rounded the center caps but looking at the Guhong now I see the only way that is effective is if every single edge, corner, and center where they rub are all rounded. I can rip corners completely out of it but it cuts really well. I've been using it for one hand a pretty long time now. Its nice but it's so gummy and slow because it's so old. Not to mention it's an old type A. Doesn't get creamier than that.


----------



## dabest2500 (May 14, 2011)

Here are the mods I've now done.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNMH9gnIlc0


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (May 14, 2011)

My GuHong was feeling 'gummy' after a lot of use. I thought that cleaning it out, lightly roughing up the internal surfaces with sandpaper, and re-lubing it would help refresh it, and it seems to have improved it a lot. I've tried just cleaning out and re-lubing before, and it didn't last long. I also switched the core out for a c4y at the same time, which also helped with the stability and feel of it.


----------



## thackernerd (May 17, 2011)

bump...


----------



## MrIndianTeen (May 17, 2011)

thackernerd said:


> Does anyone know of a mod for a dayan+mf8 4x4 decause mine pops constenly.


 
I think I saw a mod where you sand down all the center pieces and it does reduce POP's. I'm not 100% sure about this though. If you choose to do this mod, I take no responsibility for any harm done to your cube.


----------



## Ltsurge (May 17, 2011)

so im getting a lunhui, guhong and type av tommorow 
what mods should i do on each?


----------



## Tall5001 (May 17, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> so im getting a lunhui, guhong and type av tommorow
> what mods should i do on each?


 
Ultimate on the gu hong 
48 edge mod on lunhui 
Memory mod to the AV


----------



## cycle (May 17, 2011)

isn´t ultimate and 48 edge the same?


----------



## EnterPseudonym (May 17, 2011)

cycle said:


> isn´t ultimate and 48 edge the same?


 
yes


----------



## Ltsurge (May 17, 2011)

haha 
any good tutes for the ultimate mod (both cubes)(ive looked but i just want to see the best one)


----------



## Ltsurge (May 17, 2011)

oh btw enter psedonym 
another runner cuber  
i run 5k in 17:23 and 1500 in somewhere around just sub 4:30


----------



## dabest2500 (May 17, 2011)

I have a LingYun, and accidentally ordered another one, anything I can mod on one?
Also, what effect does taking the torpedoes out of a LunHui with the Ultimate mod (lubed and 48) have?
What effect will it have if I put it in a GuHong (with izovire's mod, ultimate lubed, c4y core, springs), apart from the obvious being impossible to pop?

Thanks


----------



## dabest2500 (May 17, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> haha
> any good tutes for the ultimate mod (both cubes)(ive looked but i just want to see the best one)


 
I used this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZMDbAeAoQA&feature=related


----------



## BeltedYapper (May 26, 2011)

*Rubiks Cube mod?*

Hello, this is my first post, and it will require an answer. I havent purchased any puzzles from the internet, nor have made a mod. I do want to make a modification to my rubik's cube, yep, just a standard rubik's cube. My idea is to sand down the inside edges to round them along with inner corners, just like on the rubik's cube wooden puzzle! But I want to know from other people if this is safe for their rubik's cube or not. Post a video or message me.


----------



## Logan (May 26, 2011)

Yes. It should be fine as long as you don't over do it. Start small and just smooth the edges and parts you want. See how the cube moves. Sand a little more. See how it feels. Rinse and repeat. Check some youtube videos on modding, and maybe look at some previous threads in the modding section. Try not to just dive into it. Learn a little more about modding before you try it.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 26, 2011)

Many people do this. It's not new so I would say it's safe.


----------



## satellitedanny (May 26, 2011)

Just from experience, if you want the cube to feel looser, just sand down the centre pieces and see how you like it. If you don't want the cube to lock up, round the edges on the centre pieces as well as in the corner pieces (Like the Alpha 5th gen mod) I have done this and my Storebought is awesome! If you sand the actual pieces instead of the centre pieces, you will make it too loose (You won't feel a difference, but when you shake it, it's gonna rattle). Doing the edges on the centres and corners as well as the edges on the centre piece is more efficient compared to sanding down all the pieces.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (May 26, 2011)

dabest2500 said:


> I have a LingYun, and accidentally ordered another one, anything I can mod on one?
> Also, what effect does taking the torpedoes out of a LunHui with the Ultimate mod (lubed and 48) have?
> What effect will it have if I put it in a GuHong (with izovire's mod, ultimate lubed, c4y core, springs), apart from the obvious being impossible to pop?
> 
> Thanks


 
I hear that without the torpedo's on a lunhui it pops like CRAZY.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (May 26, 2011)

When you're finished post your results in this thread.


Oh and this mod should work. I remember seeing a youtube video of a guy noticing GREAT results after doing it to his storebought. So saying, he did it to his F2 but the results weren't as good.


----------



## dabest2500 (May 27, 2011)

MrIndianTeen said:


> I hear that without the torpedo's on a lunhui it pops like CRAZY.


 
Ah damn.
That's an incredible shame, looks like I'll have to buy another LunHui just for the torpedoes.


----------



## ella_3x3 (May 31, 2011)

Does anyone know a mod for a ghost hand one or two?


----------



## BeltedYapper (Jun 1, 2011)

Gonna get my hands on some sand paper and see how I do!


----------



## CubeCraze (Jun 11, 2011)

I made my rubik's edges look like f II edges and it made the overal perfromance of the cube good.


----------



## Me (Jun 11, 2011)

Easiest way to sand down a 3x3. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTDblHV-NMU


----------



## fiftyniner (Jun 12, 2011)

CubeCraze said:


> I made my rubik's edges look like f II edges and it made the overal perfromance of the cube good.


 
Just be sure not to sand down too much.


----------



## gundamslicer (Jun 12, 2011)

ella_3x3 said:


> Does anyone know a mod for a ghost hand one or two?


 
Gh 2: round center pieces. The sharp sides


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 12, 2011)

Any mods for a gh1?


----------



## AgentKuo (Dec 16, 2011)

*How to mod a cube, and where to start?*

So I've seen a lot of cube mods on YouTube, and I was wondering how to actually mod a cube. And what a good mod to start with is.

I have a lot of ideas for mods, but I just have no idea how to start.

I don't know how to use any 3D modeling programs, so I'm not really in the mindset of 3d printing them.


----------



## asportking (Dec 16, 2011)

3d printing's for totally new puzzles, with different cores and axis and everything. If you have a good idea for a mod, the first thing you should probably do is disassemble whatever cube you want to mod, and really think about whether the mechanism will work with the mod. After that, there's not much instruction I can give you. Use plastic sheeting for extending parts, and Milliput or something like that to fill hollow areas that you get when sanding down pieces (unless you can cover it with plastic sheeting).


----------



## SketchCuber (Oct 21, 2012)

*Custom Cubes*

Not sure if this is the right forum but anyway, I want to start modding my own cubes and I was wondering 1) how to do it, 2) where to start?) I was thinking of doing something like a 2x2x3, but I have no idea where to start. Help plz.


----------



## o2gulo (Oct 24, 2012)

About to buy a ShengShou 4x4 v4. I heard it's bad unless you mod it or something. Any mods? I heard about the "Konsta + Florian" mod for this one, but I couldn't get any good links about it. Thanks a lot


----------



## cowabunga (Oct 24, 2012)

o2gulo said:


> About to buy a ShengShou 4x4 v4. I heard it's bad unless you mod it or something. Any mods? I heard about the "Konsta + Florian" mod for this one, but I couldn't get any good links about it. Thanks a lot



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5TeqKqU8wk
I used this video.
Im about 70% done and I sanded a little more off than the guy in the video.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Oct 24, 2012)

I did the 4x4 mods onto my v2 and it works excellent, in fact I may not have taken enough off the konsta, don't be afraid to take off a lot of plastic. It will greatly improve the cube (same for the SS5)


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 24, 2012)

SketchCuber said:


> Not sure if this is the right forum but anyway, I want to start modding my own cubes and I was wondering 1) how to do it, 2) where to start?) I was thinking of doing something like a 2x2x3, but I have no idea where to start. Help plz.



I'm not a huge modder, but I have modded several of my 3x3s. A lot of it is just experimentation. My guhong v1 is so amazing. I'm considering buying a couple more (in black) cause mine is white, but I'm starting to prefer black 3x3s. It's definitely my favorite 3x3. Start by doing some well known mods, like the florian mod on the ss 4x4 and 5x5 or the godly guhong mods and 48 PEM. You'll start to see how the cubes work and what will make it better and you can start doing your own mods. If I do buy a new guhong v1 I'll probably record what I do/make a modding tutorial, cause it's an amazing cube imo. I can turn U 45 degrees and still do an M slice on it, do a normal corner cut at >45 degrees and reverse at over half a piece. Plus it's really fast and never pops. The only thing is it's loud and center caps sometimes fall off.


----------



## o2gulo (Oct 26, 2012)

Guys, what can you recommend, my WitTwo turns rough, I do not get that smooth feeling. although it cuts corners well, I'm not satisfied with it's clicky/roughness. Any mod to make that smooth?


----------



## Hunter (Oct 26, 2012)

Sand off all burrs, break in using 'drill' method.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Oct 26, 2012)

I just did that.. I took it completely apart, grabbed the superglue and glued the pieces together so they wouldn't move amongst each other when I started sanding. Then sanded all the surfaces so they were flush and also sanded any parts that could touch other parts so they were smooth as well and then reassembled.

What is the drill method by the way?


----------



## SketchCuber (Oct 26, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> I'm not a huge modder, but I have modded several of my 3x3s. A lot of it is just experimentation. My guhong v1 is so amazing. I'm considering buying a couple more (in black) cause mine is white, but I'm starting to prefer black 3x3s. It's definitely my favorite 3x3. Start by doing some well known mods, like the florian mod on the ss 4x4 and 5x5 or the godly guhong mods and 48 PEM. You'll start to see how the cubes work and what will make it better and you can start doing your own mods. If I do buy a new guhong v1 I'll probably record what I do/make a modding tutorial, cause it's an amazing cube imo. I can turn U 45 degrees and still do an M slice on it, do a normal corner cut at >45 degrees and reverse at over half a piece. Plus it's really fast and never pops. The only thing is it's loud and center caps sometimes fall off.



I have a Guhong V1 but mine can only corner cut 1/2 a cubie. (if even that much) When I try tightening it, it becomes to tight to turn, If I lossen it, it pops every solve. Any suggestions?


----------



## cowabunga (Oct 26, 2012)

SketchCuber said:


> I have a Guhong V1 but mine can only corner cut 1/2 a cubie. (if even that much) When I try tightening it, it becomes to tight to turn, If I lossen it, it pops every solve. Any suggestions?



Try replacing the springs or buy a new one.


----------



## SketchCuber (Oct 26, 2012)

Where can I get springs? 

I just bought it a week ago.


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 26, 2012)

Is it lubed?

I'll order another guhong when the cubicle gets stickers for modded shengshou cubes and pyraminx, along with a ss 7x7. Then I'll make a video documenting the mods I did/will do/have done.


----------



## SketchCuber (Oct 27, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> Is it lubed?QUOTE]
> 
> No. (The only lube I have right now is CRC heavy duty silicone.)
> 
> ...


----------



## SketchCuber (Oct 27, 2012)

cowabunga said:


> You can get springs and cores from www.cube4you.com and some other sites.
> If you want to make sure you get a good guhong you could invest the extra 10$ or so and get it from www.lubixcube.com



Thx. Don't have the $ to buy another cube right now, just orderd a 42mm Zhanchi. 

Anyway I think I may have messed up the cube a little. When I first got it it was fine. (could only corner count 'bout a cubie) but it was still smooth and didn't pop. Then I tried to tension it to see if I could get it to corner cut better and so on.


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 27, 2012)

SketchCuber said:


> No. (The only lube I have right now is CRC heavy duty silicone.)
> Thx. I look forward to the mod video's.
> (I think you suscribed to my YT channel, Thx!)



I actually used some silicone spray in mine originally, but I think I sprayed it, broke it in, disassembled all the pieces, reassembled, etc, before I did any sanding type mods, but I'm not sure. Maybe I should order 2 guhongs and do it both ways - one with CRC and one with out.
And yes, I did sub.


----------



## SketchCuber (Oct 27, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> I actually used some silicone spray in mine originally, but I think I sprayed it, broke it in, disassembled all the pieces, reassembled, etc, before I did any sanding type mods, but I'm not sure. Maybe I should order 2 guhongs and do it both ways - one with CRC and one with out.
> And yes, I did sub.



Thx!

What are some good mods to help with corner cutting? Also have you tried using screws as torpedos?


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 27, 2012)

SketchCuber said:


> Thx!
> 
> What are some good mods to help with corner cutting? Also have you tried using screws as torpedos?



too many to explain here  I did most mods that are known - 48 PEM, godly guhong center piece mod, corner piece rounding, more center rounding, etc. I took my torpedos out of my lunhui and modded them to the pieces, so that's what I've got for torpedos.
Most of the corner cutting improvement mods was piece rounding.


----------



## o2gulo (Oct 28, 2012)

Hunter said:


> Sand off all burrs, break in using 'drill' method.




Uhh, what's drill method? Thanks  Im gonna start sanding all the rough parts of my WitTwwo now


----------



## nuclearbigdaddy (Oct 29, 2012)

*V-Cube 2 Mods?*

Does anyone know of any V2 mods. I haven't seen any mods released at all and have been curious.


----------



## SketchCuber (Oct 29, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> too many to explain here  I did most mods that are known - 48 PEM, godly guhong center piece mod, corner piece rounding, more center rounding, etc. I took my torpedos out of my lunhui and modded them to the pieces, so that's what I've got for torpedos.
> Most of the corner cutting improvement mods was piece rounding.




I was able to fix my guhong!

I did a couple of mods, then retensioned it using cyoubx's vid, and sprayed some CRC silicone in it. Now it can corner cut 45 + and is really smooth.
I plan on making a video on my youtube channel showing what mods I did, would you be interested in that?

sorry for posting twice, on my computer it didn't show my comment.


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 29, 2012)

sure, go for it!


----------



## SketchCuber (Oct 29, 2012)

Ok. I will have it uploaded in a coulpe hours


----------



## SketchCuber (Oct 30, 2012)

Here are some mods I did to my Guhong.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Nov 24, 2012)

*Beginner Modding*

I have never modded before. I would only want to improve speed or corner cutting not make custome puzzles like Siamese cube or Fisher cube. What kind of mods could I do? I have a Zhanchi, ShengShou 2x2 and LanLan 4x4. What kind of materials are needed? Thanks


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Nov 24, 2012)

Well it's very hard to do any real mods with a zhanchi because of the holes


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Nov 24, 2012)

*whacks forum*

Second attempt at a post, it disappeared on me.. sorry if this shows up too many times.


SS 2x2, Dremel (or file and lots of patience).

I have done this on all faces:





to make it corner cut a little easier.


Zhanchis don't need to be modded IMO, just break them in well. 

I have modded my 4x4 Dayan/mf8 as well but not the same as mods here on the forum. Basically you need to use and determine where the problem areas are and mod those.


----------



## aznanimedude (Nov 25, 2012)

*Re: Modding Thread*

Zhanchi is pretty nice, I did a cpm where you basically take the center pieces and shave the stalk so its circular and smooth.


----------



## danielwithabat (Dec 1, 2012)

*DIY KIT MODS*

I'm getting a 2 DIY kits for Christmas (A zhanchi and guhong v2) and was wondering what mods I should do to them both. Also, if you could explain the mod a little, that would be nice. Additionally, I'm getting some cubesmith stickers and was wondering should I put those stickers on first or the stickers the diy kits come with and then remove those later on and try on the cubesmith ones? What does the cubesmith bright set look better on, the white zhanchi or black guhong v2?

I had to repost this because a mod moved my topic to a thread which was about the first part of my question but was completely irrelevant to my 2nd.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Dec 1, 2012)

Zhanchi doesn't need any mods done to it at all. It's a great cube without modding. Dunno about the guhong though.


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 1, 2012)

For Guhong I found this video helpfull:

[video=youtube_share;1ZMDbAeAoQA]http://youtu.be/1ZMDbAeAoQA[/video]


----------



## Kyooberist (Dec 1, 2012)

I sanded down parts of my V-cube 2 to improve corner cutting.

The "V" logo is actually cut out of the sticker. The original white `Painted` logo (I thought it might have been painted on) wore off.

Edit:


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Dec 1, 2012)

Can you post pics of that v-cube 2? I have one on the way here as well, flat model (since my pillowed turns so supple but it falls out of my hands all the time, I figured.. same mech, must be fast), but indeed needs that mod.


----------



## Kyooberist (Dec 1, 2012)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Can you post pics of that v-cube 2? I have one on the way here as well, flat model (since my pillowed turns so supple but it falls out of my hands all the time, I figured.. same mech, must be fast), but indeed needs that mod.



I am having trouble with the pictures. It says: 404 error bubbles=false) No idea what it means.


----------



## Kyooberist (Dec 1, 2012)

Kyooberist said:


> I am having trouble with the pictures. It says: 404 error bubbles=false) No idea what it means.



Fixed


----------



## ducttapecuber (Dec 2, 2012)

I am trying to create a 2x2 with the feel of the favorable zhanchi. My idea (well not mine, my interpertation) is to take a 42mm mini zhanchi and sand down the edges at a 45° angle and attach 2x2 corners to it along with bandaging to reduce lock ups. What 2x2 should I use? I am thinking eastsheen. I need a 2x2 with as hollow of the pieces as possible.


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Dec 2, 2012)

Any mods for the Lanlan 2x2 other than the one where u switch the springs?


----------



## emolover (Dec 2, 2012)

ducttapecuber said:


> I am trying to create a 2x2 with the feel of the favorable zhanchi. My idea (well not mine, my interpertation) is to take a 42mm mini zhanchi and sand down the edges at a 45° angle and attach 2x2 corners to it along with bandaging to reduce lock ups. What 2x2 should I use? I am thinking eastsheen. I need a 2x2 with as hollow of the pieces as possible.



It would probably be easier to just make it in Inventor or some other CAD program than it would modding it by hand.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks for the pics. It is the same mod I did to my ShengShou indeed. Needs it alright


----------



## Speedmaster (Dec 2, 2012)

Has anybody tried SS4 springs in a SS5?


----------



## CheesePuffs (Dec 5, 2012)

I have a Shengshou 4x4 V3. Is it worth it to do the konsta and florian mods to it? Also, how long would such mod take?


----------



## RubiXer (Dec 5, 2012)

CheesePuffs said:


> I have a Shengshou 4x4 V3. Is it worth it to do the konsta and florian mods to it? Also, how long would such mod take?


I would say it isn't worth the time it takes and the stress on your hands when you could have easily broken it in by then. Just my opinion. I modded mine awhile back took about 10 hours because I sanded everything by hand and 1 of the core arms ended up getting stripped so I just threw it away. But with a dremel it would probably take around 4 hours (if you don't care about uneven holes and aren't OCD about those kind of things like me) but then again the only thing that was notably different after both mods was the lessened inner lock-ups. The florian mod is only worth it on 5x5's IMO.


----------



## JianhanC (Dec 5, 2012)

Speedmaster said:


> Has anybody tried SS4 springs in a SS5?



Nope, but I've put Dayan springs in both, and have similar effects on both. So I'd say that the spring constant for both types of springs are identical. 



CheesePuffs said:


> I have a Shengshou 4x4 V3. Is it worth it to do the konsta and florian mods to it? Also, how long would such mod take?



I did a mod from the Mf8 forum, but it wasn't much help, so I did the Konsta one too. Then it became better, but not good enough for me, so I broke it in a bunch. I couldn't tell you about Florian mod on 4x4, but it doesn't help as much as 5x5, so it's not worth doing the Florian mod on the 4x4 imo. Just do the Konsta mod. Took me about 4 hours with sandpaper including polishing time.


----------



## aznanimedude (Dec 5, 2012)

did the konsta mod really take that much time for you all? it took me like....30 minutes tops

unless there's some secret part i didn't know about all i did was round off the internals. and i haven't gotten around to doing the florian mod yet on my SS, but i was planning to very soooon


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Dec 5, 2012)

MrIndianTeen said:


> This is what I used.



the video is removed


----------



## SVNooberCuber (Dec 20, 2012)

*Modding Techniques*

What are the different ways you can mod a cube besides lubrication? And how exactly do you do them?


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Dec 20, 2012)

Lubing isn't really modding, IMO. But you can sand down some parts to make it better. I'd check out cyoubx's how to make a speed ube tutorial.


----------



## InfiniCuber (Dec 20, 2012)

There are many types of mods out there for different cubes and each one achieves something that is wanted like smoothness or less lockups or quietness. What do you want to mod? 3x3? 4x4?


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Dec 21, 2012)

any mods for the Lanlan 4x4?


----------



## Zeotor (Dec 21, 2012)

Isaac Paurus said:


> any mods for the Lanlan 4x4?



The "Squircle Mod" from Thrawst is designed to reduce lockups. It works with the Rubik's/Meffert's/QJ/LanLan 4x4 structure.


----------



## TwisterTimmy (Dec 21, 2012)

Any recommended Mods for the Dayan 5 Zhanchi (3x3x3)??  THANKS!


----------



## tengurocks (Dec 21, 2012)

twistertimmy u could try to find some mods on youtube or search on this forum


----------



## tengurocks (Dec 21, 2012)

twistertimmy i expect u to be sub 25 by singapore open XD


----------



## TwisterTimmy (Dec 21, 2012)

tengurocks said:


> twistertimmy i expect u to be sub 25 by singapore open XD



Sub 25?!?!?  Woah, the pressure is on hahahahaha  No promises but I'll do my best!


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Dec 21, 2012)

Is there any mods for the shengshou 4x4 v4, I cant tell if I have not done something right but mine locks up horribly. Tried all sorts of tensions.


----------



## aznanimedude (Dec 21, 2012)

pretty sure the konsta and florian mods work for those, just do it little at a time so you don't overmod and ruin your cube


----------



## Jchap808 (Dec 21, 2012)

TwisterTimmy said:


> Any recommended Mods for the Dayan 5 Zhanchi (3x3x3)??  THANKS!



Center piece mod
Corner mod
Edge mod
All involve sanding and after I finish sanding I would wipe it clean and put a pencil tip size lubix just to clean it up. It quiets the cube drastically. Too bad you cant get my cube, you would see what I mean.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Dec 23, 2012)

I don't fully agree to modding zhanchi's, some are just fine the way they are, however I did mod two of mine exactly the same and the difference between the two was drastic, one was white 55mm which turned extremely gummy (after lube ofc) and if anything slower, but a ton smoother: almost guhong like. My black 57 became even faster - almost as if the core had been hollowed out and nothing was hitting anything: totally frictionless. IMO the white was better before modding but the black became even better. Zhanchi's just seem so random...


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 23, 2012)

TwisterTimmy said:


> Any recommended Mods for the Dayan 5 Zhanchi (3x3x3)??  THANKS!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_feE0g1p9zc


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Dec 23, 2012)

Any additional mods for a guhong v2 other than the 48 point edge mod?


----------



## ducttapecuber (Dec 23, 2012)

Isaac Paurus said:


> Any additional mods for a guhong v2 other than the 48 point edge mod?



The guhong v2 is so perfect. Why would you mod it!? There are alot of mods on youtube to choose from though. I am a big Guhong v2 fanboy(or girl) and I feel that to make the Gv2 feel awesome, over lubricate it will something lubix or traxxas like. Then solve it overlubed a few times. Then wipe the lubricant out with a paper towel. This in my opinion makes the Gv2 feel amazing! It spreads the lubricant evenly over the pieces and makes it sooo fast and smooth!


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Dec 23, 2012)

ducttapecuber said:


> The guhong v2 is so perfect. Why would you mod it!? There are alot of mods on youtube to choose from though. I am a big Guhong v2 fanboy(or girl) and I feel that to make the Gv2 feel awesome, over lubricate it will something lubix or traxxas like. Then solve it overlubed a few times. Then wipe the lubricant out with a paper towel. This in my opinion makes the Gv2 feel amazing! It spreads the lubricant evenly over the pieces and makes it sooo fast and smooth!


Thanks!!


----------



## ncube (Dec 23, 2012)

I did the Konsta + Florian mod on my ss v3, but it ended up locking up more than I started :/ Anyone else have a similar result?


----------



## ducttapecuber (Dec 23, 2012)

ncube said:


> I did the Konsta + Florian mod on my ss v3, but it ended up locking up more than I started :/ Anyone else have a similar result?



You over modded


----------



## Rubiksfreak (Feb 1, 2013)

*v5 and Florian*

Has anyone ever florian modded their v-cube 5? If so could you put your thoughts on the cube after the mod?


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Feb 2, 2013)

Not seen any mods for the Dayan megaminx and searching here and Youtube found nothing.

I finished modding mine today, and it's _so_ much better. I did 3 things, main one was to the corners where they are rounded for reverse cutting. For some reason, towards the outside the rounding is reduced, presumably to give a smaller visible hole where the pieces meet, but this extra plastic sticks out and catches on centres a lot, so I removed it (try reverse cutting a large angle, the outside bit of the corner will probably catch and you will see what bit I'm talking about). I know that is makes a difference because I first modded only one corner with this and tested it, reverse cutting was far less catchy (for that piece at least). It can cut larger angles, but most importantly it cuts smaller angles far better. Also did "48-point" edge mod and rounded corner stalks just because it might help.

I'll make a demo vid if someone wants. Now I can try megaBLD again without being screwed over by catches throwing me off doing algs .


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 2, 2013)

Yes please on the video  Not that I am going to mod mine, but the more info is out there, the better.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Feb 4, 2013)

Here's a quick demo of my modded Dayan megaminx requested by popular demand p). To do: file away plastic on the corners where I show (you don't need to make it completely flat), and it will lock up a lot less. Before, if I tried even the smallest reverse cut shown it would probably lock. The other mods I mentioned above are probably less helpful and so similar to other known mods that I see no point showing them. Time to break it in fully and try and get decent at mega .


----------



## alevine (Feb 8, 2013)

*Florian Modding Rubik's 3x3*

How can you Florian (or something similar) mod the Rubiks 3x3?


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Feb 8, 2013)

i was thinking about doing this to my rubik's brand to make it more like a dayan. i would just do exactly what you would do to a 5x5. i think it'd be alot less hassle just to buy a dayan though.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 8, 2013)

I prefer the Dayan Mod myself.



Spoiler



It's where you buy a Dayan cube and hide the Rubik's one in a drawer somewhere.


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Feb 8, 2013)

qqwref said:


> I prefer the Dayan Mod myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i did that mod too. it works fantastic.


----------



## shengshou (Feb 20, 2013)

*Making my bad cube better.*

Should I use sandpaper to sand it down. What kind of paint should I use.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 20, 2013)

shengshou said:


> Should I use sandpaper to sand it down. What kind of paint should I use.



moar info pl0x

what cube? where do you want to sand it? why are you painting it (so you dont need stickers, or different colour cube)?


----------



## compgenie (Feb 25, 2013)

*Mods for DaYan Guhong v2 ?*

Hey guys, just got my guhong v2 in the mail , so far so good ! So , I just wanted to ask what all mods can I do on my cube ?
like the original guhong had the 48 point mod , can it be done on the v2 as well ? 
are there any other mods ?


----------



## mati1242 (Feb 25, 2013)

*Odp: Cube Mod / Modding thread*

I think that Gabriel Dechichi have some video on Yt explaining what mods you can do. 
From me I think that you can also do center piece mod. 

Wysyłane z mojego GT-I8160 za pomocą Tapatalk 2


----------



## compgenie (Feb 25, 2013)

can you give a link ? thanks !


----------



## mati1242 (Feb 25, 2013)

*Odp: Cube Mod / Modding thread*

Yeah I found it :

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=G8iYNcO9e8M
It's in other language but he is showing what to do. 

Wysyłane z mojego GT-I8160 za pomocą Tapatalk 2


----------



## compgenie (Feb 27, 2013)

Will doing the centerpiece mod ( sanding off the pointy bottom of the centerpiece) on a Guhong v2 make it pop a lot?


----------



## CubeRoots (Feb 28, 2013)

i just modded my ss 4x4x4 with the konsta mod. it feels really slow and friction-y if that makes sense (on the inner layers and on fat turns. is this normal? as i break it in will the modded internals smoothen out and then this feeling will go away?


----------



## cowabunga (Mar 1, 2013)

compgenie said:


> Will doing the centerpiece mod ( sanding off the pointy bottom of the centerpiece) on a Guhong v2 make it pop a lot?



Why would you do that?
I did godly guhong mod minus center mod and have an awsome cube now.
It's a guhong v1 but can't see why it wouldn't be the same with v2. Am in the process of modding v2.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 1, 2013)

Can the godly guhong mod be applied to a Zhanchi? If so, can you point me to a tutorial?


----------



## cowabunga (Mar 1, 2013)

Godly guhong mod is rounding pretty much all surfaces that come into contact with each other. The Zhanchi is very good with almost no modding. 
If you round off the bottom of the pieces(48 point edge mod?), lube and *tension* right you should have a great cube. lube and tension is most important with zhanchi i think.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 1, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Can the godly guhong mod be applied to a Zhanchi? If so, can you point me to a tutorial?



For Zhanchi Modding:


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 1, 2013)

cowabunga said:


> Godly guhong mod is rounding pretty much all surfaces that come into contact with each other. The Zhanchi is very good with almost no modding.
> If you round off the bottom of the pieces(48 point edge mod?), lube and *tension* right you should have a great cube. lube and tension is most important with zhanchi i think.



Ok. I can't tension well. I like my tension except it doesn't cut. Trying looking at my most recent video to see what my Zhanchi is like. Can you give me some tips from looking at it?


----------



## cowabunga (Mar 1, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Ok. I can't tension well. I like my tension except it doesn't cut. Trying looking at my most recent video to see what my Zhanchi is like. Can you give me some tips from looking at it?


If it doesn't cut well I think the tension is too loose.
Start out by making all sides the same tension and then tighten each side a little at a time until you find the sweetspot. 
You should be able to take out an edge but only barely without un-screwing.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 1, 2013)

cowabunga said:


> If it doesn't cut well I think the tension is too loose.
> Start out by making all sides the same tension and then tighten each side a little at a time until you find the sweetspot.
> You should be able to take out an edge but only barely without un-screwing.



My cube is pretty tight not loose. I need someone to just show me in real life with my cube.


----------



## cowabunga (Mar 1, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> My cube is pretty tight not loose. I need someone to just show me in real life with my cube.


Yes it did look like that in the video but it is hard to tell.
How much can it cut? My Zhanchi can cut about 40-45 degree and my guhong 50-55.


----------



## compgenie (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh btw.. I molded my guhong v2.. And now it pops a lot unless the tensions are kinda tight..loose tensions make it pop a hell lot. locks up sometimes (more than sometimes) ... And there's almost no reverse corner cutting... And I dunno how but the yellow side tension keeps loosening....Please help! And no its not lubed, I'll lube it with lubix soon and see if it improves....


----------



## arvind1999 (Mar 3, 2013)

Has anyone tried florian modding a Zhanchi here?
I want to know how it feels after doing florian on it.


----------



## ottozing (Mar 3, 2013)

I've done a very very subtle Florian type mod to the corners of my Fangcun. It's good I guess, but it'll make your cube feel sandy if you don't polish the absolute crap out of it.


----------



## compgenie (Mar 3, 2013)

I modded my guhong v2.. And now it pops a lot unless the tensions are kinda tight..loose tensions make it pop a hell lot. locks up sometimes (more than sometimes) ... And there's almost no reverse corner cutting... And I dunno how but the yellow side tension keeps loosening....Please help! And no its not lubed, I'll lube it with lubix soon and see if it improves....


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 3, 2013)

arvind1999 said:


> Has anyone tried florian modding a Zhanchi here?
> I want to know how it feels after doing florian on it.



The Florian mod is to basically sculpt a Zhanchi out of the pieces lol. How much more do you want to mod a Zhanchi? Any more plastic you take off would be redundant, even detrimental to the performance.


----------



## cowabunga (Mar 3, 2013)

compgenie said:


> I modded my guhong v2.. And now it pops a lot unless the tensions are kinda tight..loose tensions make it pop a hell lot. locks up sometimes (more than sometimes) ... And there's almost no reverse corner cutting... And I dunno how but the yellow side tension keeps loosening....Please help! And no its not lubed, I'll lube it with lubix soon and see if it improves....



How is it modded? Did you do something to the center pieces?


----------



## compgenie (Mar 3, 2013)

cowabunga said:


> How is it modded? Did you do something to the center pieces?



yea , I removed the flattish corners and smoothened out the bottom pointy things


----------



## cowabunga (Mar 3, 2013)

compgenie said:


> yea , I removed the flattish corners and smoothened out the bottom pointy things



I did the same with one of my modded guhongs and had a similar problem. 
Using center pieces that are not modded fixed the problem for me.


----------



## compgenie (Mar 3, 2013)

cowabunga said:


> I did the same with one of my modded guhongs and had a similar problem.
> Using center pieces that are not modded fixed the problem for me.



i had to do that because with only the edges and corners modded , the cube locked up too much , i found out the prob was caused by the pointed bottom. I modded that , worked much better ,but then the cube flexes a lot (streches when corner cuting) feels like it'l pop evrytime


----------



## arvind1999 (Mar 3, 2013)

JianhanC said:


> The Florian mod is to basically sculpt a Zhanchi out of the pieces lol. How much more do you want to mod a Zhanchi? Any more plastic you take off would be redundant, even detrimental to the performance.





ottozing said:


> I've done a very very subtle Florian type mod to the corners of my Fangcun. It's good I guess, but it'll make your cube feel sandy if you don't polish the absolute crap out of it.



Thanks both of you!


----------



## Zamulacz (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi guys! I'm going to buy next zhanchi to mod, and I want have so smooth cube (now its so fast but not enough smooth). I want to use "7 mods to zhanchi". Have you any ideas which modes can I use too?


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Mar 6, 2013)

I have a bunch of cubes that I will never use again so does anyone have any ideas for mods that I could do for them: Lanlan 2x2, Dayan Lingyun, Dayan Lunhui, Dayan Guhong 1, Alpha V, MF8 Legend, V Cube 7.


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 6, 2013)

Clarkeeyyy said:


> I have a bunch of cubes that I will never use again so does anyone have any ideas for mods that I could do for them: Lanlan 2x2, V-Cube 2, Dayan Lingyun, Dayan Lunhui, Dayan Guhong 1, Alpha V, MF8 Legend, V Cube 7.



I can take the v-cube 2x2 for free


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Mar 6, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> I can take the v-cube 2x2 for free



I would but the shipping , and the fact that I forgot I gave it to a friend last week.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 6, 2013)

Clarkeeyyy said:


> I have a bunch of cubes that I will never use again so does anyone have any ideas for mods that I could do for them: Lanlan 2x2, Dayan Lingyun, Dayan Lunhui, Dayan Guhong 1, Alpha V, MF8 Legend, V Cube 7.



I'll take the lingyun. Arent lingyuns 55 mm?


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Mar 6, 2013)

I think so but I don't know what version it is and I would rather sell it or mod it than give it away.


----------



## Lchu613 (Mar 6, 2013)

I would take the lunhui/lingyun

but...
you're asking for mods, right?


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Mar 6, 2013)

yea lol.


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 6, 2013)

maybe a Siamese cube


----------



## o2gulo (Mar 12, 2013)

Do we have some useful PanShi mods?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 13, 2013)

Yes.. for the lockup issue when cutting I am sure that rounding off the protrusions that I encircled will help:



Spoiler












Now this is on a zhanchi, but you know where to find it on a panshi


----------



## rayko90 (Mar 16, 2013)

*OVER MODDED ZHANCHI? OR DOES IT NEED MORE MODDING? [sorry for caps]*

hey guys i have a dayan zhanchi which i modded. it is now poppy and it has lock ups. shld i mod it more or keep it the way it is? currently i find my zhanchi worse then before :C


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Mar 16, 2013)

It's worse because you modded it . You probably killed your cube. Modding it even more just won't work at all.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 16, 2013)

Nothing much you can do. If you overmodded it the only thing you can do is break it in again. You should need to in any case after modding.. redo the tensions and all that. But give it a few hundred solves first and hope for the best.


----------



## arvind1999 (Mar 16, 2013)

rayko90 said:


> hey guys i have a dayan zhanchi which i modded. it is now poppy and it has lock ups. shld i mod it more or keep it the way it is? currently i find my zhanchi worse then before :C



If its worse than before after modding, you did something wrong.
Only thing you can do is by a new cube like the ShuangRen.


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 16, 2013)

rayko90 said:


> hey guys i have a dayan zhanchi which i modded. it is now poppy and it has lock ups. shld i mod it more or keep it the way it is? currently i find my zhanchi worse then before :C



What mod did you do? I might help you.


----------



## hoseynAtom (Mar 26, 2013)

*6x6 sheng mod*

hello every one.

i have moded my 6x6 sheng but i cant change springs because dayan springs are larger than sheng spring. plz help me >:[/B][/I]


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 26, 2013)

No they're not. Dayan 3x3 springs fit perfectly in it.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: 6x6 sheng mod*

ShengShou *

Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Supreme One (Apr 3, 2013)

if you could do any mod for a v-cube five, but it had to be quick and easy, what would it be?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 3, 2013)

No mod at all if it turned ok


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 3, 2013)

The Supreme One said:


> if you could do any mod for a v-cube five, but it had to be quick and easy, what would it be?



The Pie mod for the corner bases


----------



## nuclearbigdaddy (Apr 7, 2013)

*Zhanchi Sanding Off Center Piece Stem Completely*

Hello everyone...I was wondering if it would be a good Idea to sand the stem on the Center Piece off Completely instead of rounding it off Like in Izovire's Zhanchi CPM Mod. When the cubies are on the puzzle, the stem doesn't even touch the core and it locks on the edge anyway. The cube that gave me this idea was the Panshi.

Thanks for the consideration,
Mason


----------



## Lchu613 (Apr 7, 2013)

It may seem like a good idea, but in reality the edge pieces shouldn't actually touch the stem. I personally think the stem might add some stability by keeping the centers from wobbling, but it really shouldn't matter much except when assembling/disassembling. The stem actually broke off on a Guhong I have, and there's no difference as far as I can tell.


----------



## nuclearbigdaddy (Apr 7, 2013)

Okay...Thanks for telling me this...I partially (1/4) broke the stem on my 55mm Zhanchi and have OCD so you can understand my trouble!


----------



## Lchu613 (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh, that's what happened to my guhong. It really doesn't matter, just leave it as it is.


----------



## uniacto (Apr 7, 2013)

nuclearbigdaddy said:


> Okay...Thanks for telling me this...I partially (1/4) broke the stem on my 55mm Zhanchi and have OCD so you can understand my trouble!



you must have a hard time restickering your cubes then, haha.


----------



## guythatlikesOH (Apr 7, 2013)

The stem keeps the center piece from wobbling in place. I have a defected LingYun that didn't have a stem, which made it very horrible to turn on that side.


----------



## nuclearbigdaddy (Apr 7, 2013)

*Restickering*



uniacto said:


> you must have a hard time restickering your cubes then, haha.



OH GOD! You don't even know! I go through at least 2 sets for one cube!


----------



## littlewing1208 (Apr 7, 2013)

So I took my wit two v1 apart and on all 12 edges I used super glue to weld the joint together and then sanded it smooth (400 then 600 grit) with sandpaper. Definitely less obnoxiously clicky but maybe a bit slower. Working on breaking it in to see if it will speed back up. I still like my v2 better but it seems I'm in the minority on that.


----------



## Lchu613 (Apr 7, 2013)

guythatlikesOH said:


> The stem keeps the center piece from wobbling in place. I have a defected LingYun that didn't have a stem, which made it very horrible to turn on that side.


 Is it the lingyun center piece, but just without the stem? Because I can't really imagine how that would happen.


----------



## Arkwell (May 15, 2013)

*Zhanchi mods that are & aren't recommended?*

Guys, I'm modding my Zhanchi's, I do the 48 pt mod, Izo's CPM mod, on the corner pieces I smooth out the bottom of the stem and the 3 ridges on top of the stem. I'm trying to basically make a Lubix Elite and I see a lot of YouTube Zhanchi mods. I remember that Izo was telling someone about a mod that actually weakens the support of the Zhanchi so I was wondering what mods are and aren't recommended to make your Zhanchi super slippery?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 15, 2013)

Don't bother with any really. It doesn't need them

If you insist, then one that is an actual waste is the 48point edge mod, since the points that are modded aren't contact points for the Zhanchi, only for the guhong.


----------



## makssl6911 (Jun 29, 2013)

*Shaving down your cube*

Hi guys,
Has anyone ever tried to shave down their 57mm cube to a smaller one? Id like a 55mm cube for OH, and i have an extra guhong II that's just sittin there. Anyone wanna try it? Am i the first one whonthought about this?


----------



## applemobile (Jun 29, 2013)

Yeah, that isn't going to work


----------



## uniacto (Jun 29, 2013)

if you did that, wouldn't the pieces be irregular? like, the centers and edges would be bigger than the corner pieces.

and it would look weird.


----------



## makssl6911 (Jun 29, 2013)

uniacto said:


> if you did that, wouldn't the pieces be irregular? like, the centers and edges would be bigger than the corner pieces.
> 
> and it would look weird.


If i'm not mistaken, the a-v has a big center and smaler pieces.
Also, i mean shaving down the sides, like 1mm on all sides.


----------



## Antikrister (Jun 29, 2013)

I just measured my guhong v2, it has 1.2 mm thick walls. Go for it dude...

Wait, no. It's thinner at the edge where it has the sticker that is adjacent to the next sticker on the other edge part. THAT MADE NO SENSE.
Like 0.8-0.9mm


----------



## Zyrb (Jun 29, 2013)

Cubies are hollow, if you tried to shave off 2mm of plastic you wouldn't have anything left.


----------



## uniacto (Jun 29, 2013)

Zyrb said:


> Cubies are hollow, if you tried to shave off 2mm of plastic you wouldn't have anything left.



it'd be 1 mm off each side, but yea, most likely, you'd probably shave through the cubie xD


----------



## Ollie (Jun 29, 2013)

Risk it for a chocolate biscuit


----------



## makssl6911 (Jun 29, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Risk it for a chocolate biscuit



But i'm feeling for something like a peanutt butter chicken tuna jelly sandwitch, and i dont gotta make no goddamn sence. /reference


----------



## 1LastSolve (Jul 5, 2013)

*SS 4 x 4 Konsta/Florian MOD*

Hello guys. I've been debating on whether I should do the Konsta/Florian MOD or not, and on What Cube.
I will leave some information below, and make a poll above. What I am leaning towards right now, is 
doing Konsta/Florian on a Black ShengShou 4 x 4 v3 Using SubXX Florian Stickers as a guide. Please
comment on why or why not I should do the MOD, and give me some advice on doing it. Tell me your 
results with this MOD if you have done it, and what benefits you got.

* Note: I have ABSOLUTELY no experience with modding, so this is kinda a risk


----------



## jayefbe (Jul 5, 2013)

There's tons of information already on the forum and YouTube that would answer all of your questions. A search would be much more productive than starting a new thread. 

How are you going to use stickers to help your mod? The majority of the plastic you remove isn't even visible from the outside. 

Just follow cyoubx's tutorial. That's what I did. As far as which cube, good luck finding a v3. I have a modded v5 that is absolutely amazing.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 5, 2013)

Stop making so many threads and search please! Anyway v3 with konsta/florian is supposed to be best.


----------



## Lagom (Jul 11, 2013)

I've spent a lot of time on modding Zhanchis. 
Cpm is useless
48pm makes it faster, especially slices. Great mod. 

I came up with my own mod which is shaving down the sides of the center caps a bit to reduce friction, it makes it faster.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 11, 2013)

Lagom said:


> I've spent a lot of time on modding Zhanchis.
> Cpm is useless
> 48pm makes it faster, especially slices. Great mod.
> 
> I came up with my own mod which is shaving down the sides of the center caps a bit to reduce friction, it makes it faster.



What did you use to do the 48pm? Would like a nail file be fine lol?


----------



## kcl (Jul 11, 2013)

48PM has very little effect.. CPM is more effective. Corner mods are good too. But yeah you can use a nail file.


----------



## jayefbe (Jul 11, 2013)

Lagom said:


> I've spent a lot of time on modding Zhanchis.
> Cpm is useless
> 48pm makes it faster, especially slices. Great mod.
> 
> I came up with my own mod which is shaving down the sides of the center caps a bit to reduce friction, it makes it faster.



If any mod is useless it's the 48pem on the zhanchi. There's so little there already, it hardly does anything. CPM, on the other hand, has a quite large effect. In my opinion, it's the single most beneficial mod on the zhanchi.


----------



## Lagom (Jul 11, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> 48PM has very little effect.. CPM is more effective. Corner mods are good too. But yeah you can use a nail file.



That is not true. I bought several zhanchis, did a light cpm to one, and a rough (shaved off a lot) to another, then I did a blind test with those two and a non modded one... I could not tell which one was which. 

Remove 2 corners and a middle piece, then rotate the layer. Note how every corner of the middle pieces touches the corners of the other middle pieces. That causes clicking and friction. When you rotate the middle layer the effect is twice as much. 
48p mod on the zhanchi has nothing to do with the center pieces or cpm. 

48p mod is definitely the most effective mod on the zhanchi, followed by the center cap mod. (remove the center caps and notice how much faster it is) 
Note that it's only the very bottom of the middle pieces that needs modding. Maybe the last 3 millimeters or so. 

I use a knife and scrape off the plastic, that way you don't get a rough surface as you would with a dremel /sand paper/file.


----------



## Username (Jul 11, 2013)

Lagom said:


> That is not true. I bought several zhanchis, did a light cpm to one, and a rough (shaved off a lot) to another, then I did a blind test with those two and a non modded one... I could not tell which one was which.
> 
> Remove 2 corners and a middle piece, then rotate the layer. Note how every corner of the middle pieces touches the corners of the other middle pieces. That causes clicking and friction. When you rotate the middle layer the effect is twice as much.
> 48p mod on the zhanchi has nothing to do with the center pieces or cpm.
> ...



If it's any cube that the 48PEM is good for, it's the Guhong. The Zhanchi, Not so much.


----------



## Lagom (Jul 11, 2013)

Disassemble a used zhanchi, look at the very bottom of the middle pieces and notice how the corners has been worn down. And then guess why that has happened...


----------



## Lagom (Jul 11, 2013)

Username said:


> If it's any cube that the 48PEM is good for, it's the Guhong. The Zhanchi, Not so much.



Do you just say that cause the word has spread, or have you actually analyzed the cube and done the mod your self...?


----------



## Username (Jul 11, 2013)

Lagom said:


> Disassemble a used zhanchi, look at the very bottom of the middle pieces and notice how the corners has been worn down. And then guess why that has happened...





Lagom said:


> Do you just say that cause the word has spread, or have you actually analyzed the cube and done the mod your self...?




The 48PEM doesn't have any effect on the bottom of the center piece. I have a disassembled ZC in front of me right now... The 48PEM smoothens the contact between a corner and an edge.


----------



## Lagom (Jul 11, 2013)

Username said:


> The 48PEM doesn't have any effect on the bottom of the center piece. I have a disassembled ZC in front of me right now... The 48PEM smoothens the contact between a corner and an edge.



I know that. The bottom corner of the middle pieces touches the other corners of the middle pieces, you see that right?


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm planing on doing the Konsta+Florian mod To my SS 4x4 v4 and I want to know how mutch should I sand off to make it the best 4x4. I know how to mod it and what parts do need to be modded.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 11, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> I'm planing on doing the Konsta+Florian mod To my SS 4x4 v4 and I want to know how mutch should I sand off to make it the best 4x4. I know how to mod it and what parts do need to be modded.



For the florian get fitted stickers than mod to there lol.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 11, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> For the florian get fitted stickers than mod to there lol.



I could do that but there is one problem when I ordered the cube from Puzzleaddictions I didn't buy florian cutted stickers with it also I don't want to wast $3 on a new set of stickers.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 11, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> I could do that but there is one problem when I ordered the cube from Puzzleaddictions I didn't buy florian cutted stickers with it also I don't want to wast $3 on a new set of stickers.



Yeah. Idk. Look at pictures?


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 11, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Yeah. Idk. Look at pictures?



Thats true.


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Jul 11, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> I'm planing on doing the Konsta+Florian mod To my SS 4x4 v4 and I want to know how mutch should I sand off to make it the best 4x4. I know how to mod it and what parts do need to be modded.



Cyoubx's tutorial is meant to be a good one to follow.


----------



## jayefbe (Jul 11, 2013)

Lagom said:


> I know that. The bottom corner of the middle pieces touches the other corners of the middle pieces, you see that right?



What is this middle piece you keep talking about? Plus, what's the "bottom corner" on a piece that is symmetrical? For the life of me, I don't even understand what you're trying to say here.

The 48 point edge mod does next to nothing on a zhanchi. The little edge that is smoothed out with the mod is already practically non-existent on the Zhanchi edge pieces. So if it's a mod that essentially just smooths out a the part of a cubie that is already smooth, how can it have a sizable effect at all? Compare that to the Guhong, where there is a sizable amount of plastic. This is why an unmodded Guhong is very clicky, while a Guhong with the 48PEM is not. 

Your experiences are in direct contradiction to my experiences (and it appears, many others) when it comes to modding cubes. And yes, I've done all of these mods myself, in different combinations, in varying amounts. I have at least 8 Zhanchis, all with varying amounts of modding done to them, plus three Fangcuns, which are basically just Zhanchis with slightly different plastic. You must be doing a different mod than what is commonly referred to as the 48 point edge mod.



TheNextFeliks said:


> For the florian get fitted stickers than mod to there lol.



Using Florian cut stickers to inform how much plastic to remove is not an appropriate way to do the mod. Not only are the stickers not meant to be a guideline, but the majority of the plastic that is removed comes from the internal edges of the cubies. It isn't even visible from the outside of the cube. Cyoubx's tutorial is very good. I followed his tutorial and ended up with very good results.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 12, 2013)

So I thought it would be a good idea to smooth the bumps on the corner stalk so basically 48 point corner mod, but now my Zhanchi doesn't feel very good.


----------



## Lchu613 (Jul 12, 2013)

As far as I can tell he's referring to an edge piece, and he's not doing the traditional 48 PEM but rounding off the tips of the edge (the part that sticks under the center)

anyway I might take a look and see if it would work, but CPM definitely makes a huge difference. Maybe you're doing it wrong.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 12, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> So I thought it would be a good idea to smooth the bumps on the corner stalk so basically 48 point corner mod, but now my Zhanchi doesn't feel very good.



This is a baddish description. On the part of the corner that holds the edge, I rounded the sharp part. Actually feel ok after a little playing with it.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 16, 2013)

How do you all like my SS 4x4 mod?


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 17, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> How do you all like my SS 4x4 mod?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpk4le12C-k



i think it looks terrible, like i told you on facebook. but you deleted my comment

edit: whoops, you didnt delete it

so, right in front of me, well in front of you actually youre seeing this 4x4 which you may be thinking what is it. looks like your modded but uh i personally dont think so. i posted picture of this 4x4 on facebook and i had mixed results of peoples opinion saying that it looks bad, overmodded and whatnot and that its unstable, you know pop a lot. technically it will not pop. look at how fast it is. sometimes when im doing this ill get corner twists like this but its not all the time and also. yup, see that, that turns good. turns really good. it turns really good really smooth and fast. and now ill show you a pieces if i can get one out. so basically i did the florian and konsta mod plus some extra stuff umm so can see down there the centre part has been rounded off then ill take um show you this piece. i rounded off this part and this part like you normally should and also sanded this part down there and then rounded off this part there some, because if you notice in there in the core like right around there theres a hook where these centre pieces um these pieces go under. what i thought would help a lot and it didnt help a little bit like when you when the um side or place is turning and this is going into the that groove like once you turn it, it goes into the groove and and it will not um catch it will make it slide easier into it, and i didnt sand off that much of it. then the for this piece, the normal konsta mod plus sanding this part down some and some and then well for the corner, i did the normal florian mod plus i also shaved off the bumps there and rounded off these 3 corner parts a little. for the edge rounded off like that like konsta mod florian mod and then rounded off this part. then and for the centres pieces, actually did the normal florian mod plus i rounded this part off this part and then this part and i stayed pretty constant about how much to sand off for each piece and it really looks a lot like my shengshou 5x5. this one is the contest one, so yeah. and ill have a solve right about now on how it really performs. 2:24.23 with music
summary: michael womack konsta/florian modded his 4x4 and sanded all the cubies into circles

i hope mods dont delete this. if they do, then TIL: never be helpful


----------



## Platemu (Jul 20, 2013)

What do you think about this Fangshi mod?


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Jul 21, 2013)

Modded the corners on my Zhanchi today.
Hope to do 48 PEM tomorrow.

EDIT: after a good few solves I can say it is much better than it was.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 29, 2013)

Here is my Fangshi mod it will give the cube an extra speed boost.





If you all don't want to watch the video then look at this pic of the modded pieces.
http://michael123425.deviantart.com/art/FangShi-speed-mod-389174488?ga_submit_new=10%3A1375115232
In the Pic on the modded side the black circles show where I sanded. I don't know if this mod will fix the corner twist cause I rarely had them. I also glued down the edge caps cause they always seem to fly off during a solve.


----------



## windhero (Jul 29, 2013)

Could someone with a great Florian modded SS 5x5x5 take the pieces out and share clear pictures of how modded the pieces are? Florians video is very blurry and I'm having a hard time in figuring out how the pieces should look exactly.

Preferably a white cube and if not, a black cube on a white background with good lighting.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 29, 2013)

windhero said:


> Could someone with a great Florian modded SS 5x5x5 take the pieces out and share clear pictures of how modded the pieces are? Florians video is very blurry and I'm having a hard time in figuring out how the pieces should look exactly.
> 
> Preferably a white cube and if not, a black cube on a white background with good lighting.



I hope this photo Helps you http://michael123425.deviantart.com/art/ShengShou-5x5-mod-389213647?ga_submit_new=10%3A1375125611


----------



## Username (Jul 29, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> I hope this photo Helps you http://michael123425.deviantart.com/art/ShengShou-5x5-mod-389213647?ga_submit_new=10%3A1375125611



Is it your ultimate speed 5x5?


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 29, 2013)

Username said:


> Is it your ultimate speed 5x5?



Part of it I only took photos of the florian moddod parts.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 29, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Part of it I only took photos of the florian moddod parts.



i cant see the centre piece clearly enuf

also y u no imgur


----------



## windhero (Jul 29, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> I hope this photo Helps you http://michael123425.deviantart.com/art/ShengShou-5x5-mod-389213647?ga_submit_new=10%3A1375125611



I'd like to see the corner piece completely; That's the piece that is the most confusing to mod to me atleast.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 29, 2013)

windhero said:


> I'd like to see the corner piece completely; That's the piece that is the most confusing to mod to me atleast.



Ok I can take a photo of it. How is this Photo? http://michael123425.deviantart.com/art/ShengShou-5x5-mod-2-389244635?ga_submit_new=10%3A1375133263


----------



## mati1242 (Jul 30, 2013)

Platemu said:


> What do you think about this Fangshi mod?



Definietely worth doing.
I have done it yesterday, and from then I had only one corner twist which is very good in comparison before the mod.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jul 30, 2013)

I also did the fangshi mod and it slightly improved the cube or me


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 30, 2013)

PeelingStickers said:


> I also did the fangshi mod and it slightly improved the cube or me



What about trying mine.


----------



## windhero (Jul 30, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Ok I can take a photo of it. How is this Photo? http://michael123425.deviantart.com/art/ShengShou-5x5-mod-2-389244635?ga_submit_new=10%3A1375133263



That's a center corner, not a corner piece.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 30, 2013)

windhero said:


> That's a center corner, not a corner piece.



I don't remember seeing Florian do any thing to the center in is video other then change the spring and lube the spring.


----------



## Username (Jul 30, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> I don't remember seeing Florian do any thing to the center in is video other then change the spring and lube the spring.



He wants to see the f'in CORNER piece, not X-center, or any other center



Spoiler: To Mods



I know this is a bit rude, delete if you want to


----------



## Youcuber2 (Jul 30, 2013)

Has anyone tried dayan or cube for you springs in a mini Shengshou 7x7?


----------



## ianliu64 (Jul 30, 2013)

*48 PEM Questions*

I'm planning on doing the 48 PEM to my Zhanchi. Is it really needed, or does it just make it feel better?


----------



## Youcuber2 (Jul 30, 2013)

For me, the 48 PEM did about nothing to my zhanchi. It still feels the same. Others have said they've had better results, though.


----------



## Patrick M (Jul 30, 2013)

To me it makes m2 flicks move like butter


----------



## Username (Jul 30, 2013)

The cube mod/modding thread is on the front page... This shows how much people actually search


----------



## ianliu64 (Jul 30, 2013)

Username said:


> The cube mod/modding thread is on the front page... This shows how much people actually search



Lol sorry.
I though I should post in the hardware section... :/


----------



## qqwref (Jul 30, 2013)

You average over 20. You don't need to mod your cube to get better times. Lube regularly and don't worry about it.


----------



## ianliu64 (Jul 30, 2013)

qqwref said:


> You average over 20. You don't need to mod your cube to get better times. Lube regularly and don't worry about it.



I know that mods wont make me faster, but I just want to mod a cube for the fun of it and I want to know if the 48 PEM is good to do.


----------



## pipkiksass (Jul 30, 2013)

I mod my Dayan cubes to make them smoother, not faster. It makes them quieter - coupled with good lubing, it makes them smoother. I've done 48pem on a Guhong 2 and 2 Zhanchis. In all honesty it has far more of an effect on the Guhong 2, but it's definitely made the Zhanchi a bit quieter. 

The only way to get faster is to practice. Don't expect modding to increase your speed. 

So no, it's not _needed_, but if you like smooth, quiet cubes, then go for it.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 30, 2013)

Mine felt smoother. Then I lubed it and it felt the same as before lol.


----------



## KarlCubing (Aug 10, 2013)

Okay, so I got a new guhong v2 and fully modded the corner base by rounding it off and making it smaller (like al60) then doing the 48 pem and rounding some other parts on the edge.... As soon as I finished, I really couldn't feel a difference from a non-modded guhong.... Oh and I haven't lubed it yet.... does it make a big difference to the feeling once the modded cube has been lubed?


----------



## pipkiksass (Aug 11, 2013)

Yes! Depending on what tools you used to mods, you may also have rough surfaces which will require breaking in.

I've recommend lubing, doing a couple of thousand solves, cleaning out all the flush/worn off plastic, then re-lubing.


----------



## Kuber (Aug 22, 2013)

*Ghost Hand v2 Dayan mod*

*Hello fellow cubers!

*​*I have an idea to put a dayan core into a ghost hand v2, just as a pass time project...
What are your views? If any one has tried it please tell me the results.


tnx*:tu


----------



## EMI (Aug 22, 2013)

Kuber said:


> Hello fellow cubers!
> I have an idea to put a dayan core into a ghost hand v2, just as a pass time project...
> What are your views? If any one has tried it please tell me the results.



You call that a mod? You call that a "project"? That's like a five minutes thing and won't even change how the cube turns.


----------



## Kuber (Aug 22, 2013)

I am doing it just to pass some time..
And also if you have any more ideas to do with them please tell.

Also planning to make it corner cut


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 22, 2013)

Kuber said:


> I am doing it just to pass some time..
> And also if you have any more ideas to do with them please tell.
> 
> Also planning to make it corner cut



The time it took for you to make this thread could have been used trying to swap the cores. In any case, this is by no means a mod that is worth creating a new thread for, given that you haven't even done it. 

I understand you are new to this forum and I don't want to indicate that nobody cares about what you do, but bare in mind that some menial alterations to cubes are often not worth sharing, as they are common and may not have much difference to a cube.

Anyway. Try the 'mod' and get back to us to see how the cube fares. For future reference, users on this forum will not seem very welcoming if you post outdated mods on outdated cubes.

Welcome to the forums! (not sarcasm)


----------



## Wassili (Aug 30, 2013)

So I'm planning to mod my new SS 4x4, and this time I don't want it to fail like my previous one. Could someone who successfully modded thei 4x4 please tell me the things I did wrong with my old 4x4? After having Konsta + Florian modded it, the cube still locked up and the M slices sucked, and personally I thought the mod made it even worse. Here are some pictures of the pieces:


----------



## s3rzz (Aug 30, 2013)

Wassili said:


> So I'm planning to mod my new SS 4x4, and this time I don't want it to fail like my previous one. Could someone who successfully modded thei 4x4 please tell me the things I did wrong with my old 4x4? After having Konsta + Florian modded it, the cube still locked up and the M slices sucked, and personally I thought the mod made it even worse. Here are some pictures of the pieces:



Take your time make that **** smoother it looks like your dog chewed em.


----------



## Wassili (Aug 30, 2013)

Haha, it was done with a dremel, too lazy to do it with sand paper, and it might just look that way because the plastic is white, and so the details really show.


----------



## AndersB (Aug 31, 2013)

Wassili said:


> Haha, it was done with a dremel, too lazy to do it with sand paper, and it might just look that way because the plastic is white, and so the details really show.


I think he's right though, and that you can get a better result by now making it smoother with sand paper. I have a successfully modded SS4x4, and that looks a lot smoother then yours.


----------



## Wassili (Aug 31, 2013)

Ok, will do for this one. I also thought the internals were a bit over modded, or are they alright?


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 31, 2013)

Wassili said:


> Haha, it was done with a dremel, too lazy to do it with sand paper, and it might just look that way because the plastic is white, and so the details really show.



On my modded SS I first used my dremel then used a Nail file to smoothed it out.


----------



## Youcuber2 (Aug 31, 2013)

Wassili said:


> So I'm planning to mod my new SS 4x4, and this time I don't want it to fail like my previous one. Could someone who successfully modded thei 4x4 please tell me the things I did wrong with my old 4x4? After having Konsta + Florian modded it, the cube still locked up and the M slices sucked, and personally I thought the mod made it even worse. Here are some pictures of the pieces:



Take your time and make sure the pieces are smoother. Also, the edges from you old mod could've been rounded off better (yours looked more less angled off).


----------



## Wassili (Aug 31, 2013)

Ok, will do guys, thanks for the help. And ouch Womack is banned?


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 1, 2013)

What is the best angle for Pin mod for the V-cube 6x6 and the best way to keep them in?


----------



## mnuelreyes (Sep 2, 2013)

Great modded cubes. My kids are very fascinated towards it. Is there any learning center where my child can learn speeding cube. It will be quite interesting and also helps to sharpen their minds.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Sep 2, 2013)

mnuelreyes said:


> Great modded cubes. My kids are very fascinated towards it. Is there any learning center where my child can learn speeding cube. It will be quite interesting and also helps to sharpen their minds.



I dunno if this is a troll or not, but I guess I'll try and answer your question.

The best place to learn the basics of being a speedcuber is Youtube, IMO. From all the tutorials out there, I highly suggest watching Badmephisto's basic tutorial if your kids want to learn how to solve the cube, and then watch how to become a speedcuber if they already know how to solve it.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Sep 2, 2013)

What is the best way to mod a zhanchi ( btw dont say 48point edge mod have done it already)


----------



## Username (Sep 2, 2013)

Antonie faz fan said:


> What is the best way to mod a zhanchi ( btw dont say 48point edge mod have done it already)



1. 2000 solves
2. Good lubircation

That's all you need


----------



## ianliu64 (Sep 2, 2013)

Okay, I'm thinking of modding mah Zhanchi for fun. Would a CPM and a corner mod be enough?


----------



## Lchu613 (Sep 2, 2013)

Exactly, CPM and corner base mod. That's all.


----------



## rj (Sep 13, 2013)

Are there any mods for Weilong?


----------



## kunparekh18 (Sep 13, 2013)

rj said:


> Are there any mods for Weilong?



I don't think it needs any. lol


----------



## windhero (Sep 13, 2013)

Wassili said:


> So I'm planning to mod my new SS 4x4, and this time I don't want it to fail like my previous one. Could someone who successfully modded thei 4x4 please tell me the things I did wrong with my old 4x4? After having Konsta + Florian modded it, the cube still locked up and the M slices sucked, and personally I thought the mod made it even worse. Here are some pictures of the pieces:


Wanted to share my opinion though it was answered by others;

small inner pieces are unevenly modded, the other side is clearly rounder than the other

big innerpieces are overmodded quite a bit

Corners are round enough but not smooth enough. You have not rounded the bumps in the base or the stalk (according to cyoubx this is optional); you might want to do that. If you do, be very careful with the stalk as overmodding it is very easy to do.

Center corner, cant tell from that angle. My guess is that the bump is still too big. It has to look like an arc when its completed. Also needs smoothening.

Edge pieces are not round or smooth enough.

I suggest you buy a polishing brush end for your dremel. You save immense amounts of time and the finish is just unbelievable when done.


----------



## Wassili (Sep 13, 2013)

windhero said:


> Wanted to share my opinion though it was answered by others;
> 
> small inner pieces are unevenly modded, the other side is clearly rounder than the other
> 
> ...



Sweet, thanks for the great answer, I still haven't gotten around to modding it. I also do have a polishing brush which came with the dremel


----------



## windhero (Sep 13, 2013)

Wassili said:


> Sweet, thanks for the great answer, I still haven't gotten around to modding it. I also do have a polishing brush which came with the dremel



You have to be especially careful with the konsta mod. The pieces of a v5 barely need any modding. I used a dremel on my latest mod but I have some experience. I recommend you watch Cyoubx's tutorial. Overmodding the florian mod isnt as easy but still very possible. You just want everything to be smooth and round for the best result.


----------



## TDM (Nov 12, 2013)

Just a random idea I had. It probably wouldn't work, but it's just a thought.

One thing I noticed on my FangShi was the way in which the edge pieces are made. Edge pieces are made of two (well three on the FS, but we'll ignore the cap for now) pieces. But they're different on the FangShi:





You can kind of see where the two pieces are joined just below the (badly-drawn) line on the first piece in the picture.
What I was thinking of was this: split the edge into two down this line, creating two thinner pieces. You'd end up with 4 small pieces if you did it with other cubes, which could make it a bit weak. Then, do some mod to the centre (this is the bit idk how to do, or even if it's possible) to split that into 4, like this:




You'd have to mod the centres in a specific way to make them be able to move; maybe only do the top half so that the part attached to the core stays attached?
After doing it on all 6 centres, you then have a 4x4.

So do you think it's possible? And if it is, would it work well?


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 12, 2013)

TDM I think your Idea would work but I don't know if that there is a super easy way of splitting the Center piece to make it work.


----------



## rj (Nov 13, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> TDM I think your Idea would work but I don't know if that there is a super easy way of splitting the Center piece to make it work.



You'd have to split the core, too.


----------



## Teencuber (Nov 13, 2013)

So I made a pretty cool 5x5 mod. I have yet to find it, after a lot of searching. I call it the bullet cube because of the shape, it looks like a 9mm bullet. I will get some pictures of it up pretty soon.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 13, 2013)

rj said:


> You'd have to split the core, too.



Ya and then how would it all stay together if there is no way of screwing in the screws.


----------



## rj (Nov 13, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Ya and then how would it all stay together if there is no way of screwing in the screws.



Magnets? A mini 4x4 mech inside?


----------



## TDM (Nov 13, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> TDM I think your Idea would work but I don't know if that there is a super easy way of splitting the Center piece to make it work.


I wasn't thinking of splitting the entire centre piece. Some of it still needs to be there to keep the edges in. But I don't know if it would be possible to do this and have the centres also be able to move.


rj said:


> Magnets? A mini 4x4 mech inside?


I was trying to make a 4x4 without any internal pieces  But if it's the only way, then I guess as long as there aren't too many it'd be fine. I like my FangShi because it's light, so as long as we don't put in enough pieces to make it as heavy as a SS 4x4 I don't mind.


----------



## Logical101 (Nov 13, 2013)

you could put tracks bettwen the core pices that lock them together yet they could still move, that would only add 5-10 g to the weight.
this would realy go somewhere


----------



## rj (Nov 13, 2013)

Logical101 said:


> you could put tracks bettwen the core pices that lock them together yet they could still move, that would only add 5-10 g to the weight.
> this would realy go somewhere



Except pops would be hell.


----------



## Logical101 (Nov 14, 2013)

rj said:


> Except pops would be hell.



you could make it unpopable


----------



## Dapianokid (Nov 15, 2013)

Logical101 said:


> you could make it unpopable



Becuase you can just _do_ that all t he time with every cube. Such is why we have such a tremendous number of cubes that never pop. [/sarcasm]

This cube is suddenly getting extremely complicated.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 16, 2013)

Here is a video I made about my Modded SS Pyraminx.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Dec 15, 2013)

Bought a Guhong V2. Put in torpedos.(I know it's basically a boxy Zhanchi)
Clicky, felt like ****. Worst 3x3x3 I owned.

48 edge point modded it(Thanks Lubix for the insight for what to look at)
Lubed weight 5 from thecubicle.us

Amazing now. If you have a Guhong. I highly recommend doing this edge mod.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Dec 15, 2013)

Should I mod my guhong v2 florian? ( it shucks)


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 15, 2013)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Should I mod my guhong v2 florian? ( it shucks)



No the Guhong It already good enough and besides it already has the florin mod.


----------



## windhero (Dec 15, 2013)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Bought a Guhong V2. Put in torpedos.(I know it's basically a boxy Zhanchi)
> Clicky, felt like ****. Worst 3x3x3 I owned.
> 
> 48 edge point modded it(Thanks Lubix for the insight for what to look at)
> ...



Guhong V2 already has torpedoes in it, so you must have a V1



Antonie faz fan said:


> Should I mod my guhong v2 florian? ( it shucks)



Guhong v2 is already "florian" modded. Florian mod means doing the hole between corner and edgepieces, like all dayan cubes are.


----------



## Username (Dec 15, 2013)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Should I mod my guhong v2 florian? ( it shucks)



The florian mod is basically to make the cube more dayan-ish, why would you want to make your dayan cube more dayan-ish?


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Dec 15, 2013)

windhero said:


> Guhong V2 already *has torpedoes in it*, so you must have a V1



It's a V2. I meant to say "I chose to put them in." =P Was considering leaving them out because I read torpedos make for a louder cube.


----------



## Lagom (Dec 15, 2013)

All Dayan's "need" a bit of "Florian mod" if you're looking to create the perfect cube....Makes the cube cut corners with less effort

Especially the corners


----------



## kcl (Dec 15, 2013)

Lagom said:


> All Dayan's "need" a bit of "Florian mod" if you're looking to create the perfect cube....Makes the cube cut corners with less effort
> 
> Especially the corners



No.. Not sure where you got that information. It will do nothing except make it looser and *****tier than it was.


----------



## Lagom (Dec 15, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> No.. Not sure where you got that information. It will do nothing except make it looser and *****tier than it was.



Ive modded tons of Zhanchis and when i mod the pieces around the holes, it cuts corners easier. Gotta do it right tho


----------



## kcl (Dec 15, 2013)

Lagom said:


> Ive modded tons of Zhanchis and when i mod the pieces around the holes, it cuts corners easier. Gotta do it right tho



But who cares about cutting corners easier if it effortlessly cuts the amount you use during a solve? Any more is just a useless stunt.


----------



## Lagom (Dec 15, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> But who cares about cutting corners easier if it effortlessly cuts the amount you use during a solve? Any more is just a useless stunt.



If it cuts corners easier you get a more fluid solve...

People pop their cubes cause they cut corners more than the cube can handle

However, you do what you want


----------



## Lchu613 (Dec 16, 2013)

Lagom you should post a video about the mods you do, I'm interested.


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 16, 2013)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?44994-Dayan-ZhanChi-Florian-MOD that is what a florian modded Dayan looks like.


----------



## Lchu613 (Dec 16, 2013)

OH GOD MY EYES
Yeah that's an example of an overmodded piece of cube.


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 16, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> OH GOD MY EYES
> Yeah that's an example of an overmodded piece of cube.



exactly why you should not florian mod a Dayan cube.


----------



## Benjyjf (Dec 26, 2013)

*Possible easy c4y gigaminx mod*

I want to mod my c4y gigminx, but I dont want to take it apart completely. I've watched multiple tutorials, but I'm wondering if there's an easier way to do it.
My idea is to take out a few pieces throughout the puzzle and temporarily glue or tape on some sandpaper. Then put the puzzle back together and work that around with a few solves. then I can take the sand paper out and lube it and other stuff. Do you think this will work? Could it harm the puzzle?


----------



## mangocuber (Dec 26, 2013)

Why would you buy a cube for you gigs minx when you can get mf8


----------



## Benjyjf (Dec 27, 2013)

price


----------



## mangocuber (Dec 30, 2013)

this is a good video on how to get rid of all of the problems and you dont even need to take it apart.


----------



## ScottyDoesntCube (Dec 30, 2013)

If you do that then the cube dust will just clog up the puzzle and you'll have to take it apart anyway.


----------



## AlexMaass (Dec 30, 2013)

Benjyjf said:


> I want to mod my c4y gigminx, but I dont want to take it apart completely. I've watched multiple tutorials, but I'm wondering if there's an easier way to do it.
> My idea is to take out a few pieces throughout the puzzle and temporarily glue or tape on some sandpaper. Then put the puzzle back together and work that around with a few solves. then I can take the sand paper out and lube it and other stuff. Do you think this will work? Could it harm the puzzle?



I don't think so, the sand paper won't stay on well I don't see how sanding down the puzzle will work well, it would be a good idea to try this, it's in German but you can follow along and just do what he does, you could use sandpaper or a file instead of a dremel for the parts where he uses a dremel if you don't have a dremel. (Tip: Better to undermod than to overmod!)



You could also try Florian modding it like a 4x4 if you want to.


----------



## rubiksman224 (Jan 20, 2014)

*VCube 7x7 Mods*

What mods can i do on a VCube 7x7. Please include videos on how to do the mod and how the cube is after.


----------



## tx789 (Jan 20, 2014)

This isn't really a mod. Just solve it 200 times or so.


----------



## Puzzlesolver (Jan 20, 2014)

Where is a good tutorial of how to make a 3x3 shape mod? I don't want to ruin my cubes.

Edit: I found this http://www.instructables.com/id/Make-your-own-modified-Rubiks-Cube/

Do you think it's a good tutorial? For me it looks good and easy to follow.


----------



## ChickenWrap (Jan 20, 2014)

rubiksman224 said:


> What mods can i do on a VCube 7x7. Please include videos on how to do the mod and how the cube is after.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08t9oBjRmlM

I did this mod to my V-cube 7....it turns amazing, rarely pops, and is a joy to solve now. It is 99.98% as good as my Shengshou 7x7


----------



## Eppley12 (Jan 20, 2014)

Has anyone tried konsta modding there SS 5x5? I've looked and there's very little on the topic. I tried it out and think it reduces lockups significantly, so I'd like to hear other peoples results.


----------



## kcl (Jan 20, 2014)

*I will mod your Shengshou 4x4s and 5x5s*



Eppley12 said:


> Has anyone tried konsta modding there SS 5x5? I've looked and there's very little on the topic. I tried it out and think it reduces lockups significantly, so I'd like to hear other peoples results.



um wat

There is nothing to Konsta mod..

Do you mean florian?


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jan 24, 2014)

I believe he means something along the lines of:


----------



## Eppley12 (Jan 24, 2014)

PeelingStickers said:


> I believe he means something along the lines of:
> View attachment 3491



That's exactly what I meant! I've Florian modded my cube and it was great, I just wanted to see if others have tried this adapted version of the konsta mod.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jan 24, 2014)

I did consider it, but I'm happy with my 5x5 as it is. If I get another one I might try it on that to see how it performs.


----------



## McBeef (Feb 1, 2014)

does anyone have any ideas on a shape mod for a 7x7x7 shengshou?


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 2, 2014)

McBeef said:


> does anyone have any ideas on a shape mod for a 7x7x7 shengshou?



Ultramorphinx(Tetrahedron)


----------



## kunparekh18 (Feb 17, 2014)

I posted this in the OAQT, but didn't get any reply, so I decided to post here. 

Exactly where and how much would you mod a Diansheng 3x3 (the painted one) such that the stability and feel are retained yet it improves corner cutting (even by a bit) ?

Don't ask me to get a new, better cube, I'm trying to make this cube better because I intend to use it for feet (cause it's very controllable).


----------



## SpicyOranges (Feb 17, 2014)

I am thinking of making a vcube 7 ball, but was wondering if it would be better if I were to start with something smaller. Any advice?


----------



## ChickenWrap (Feb 17, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08t9oBjRmlM

This is a Vcube 7 mod I did on my cube. The video is old, but I now average sub-6 with this cube and got my PB of 5:28 on it. Still faster than my SS 7x7.


----------



## mrnephew (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm considering florian modding my 4x4, but I haven't done mods much, so I'm worried.


----------



## natezach728 (Feb 17, 2014)

mrnephew said:


> I'm considering florian modding my 4x4, but I haven't done mods much, so I'm worried.



Maybe try the mod on an old 4x4 you don't use anymore to practice.


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 17, 2014)

SpicyOranges said:


> I am thinking of making a vcube 7 ball, but was wondering if it would be better if I were to start with something smaller. Any advice?



I don't see a problem if you follow this video 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BP9iZX4dvCU


----------



## intheowetrust (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm planning on modding my shengshou 4x4 according to cyoubx's tutorial, but I only have 120 grit sandpaper, not 150 grit. Will this be fine, or should I get 150 grit sandpaper?

Thanks!


----------



## natezach728 (Feb 17, 2014)

intheowetrust said:


> I'm planning on modding my shengshou 4x4 according to cyoubx's tutorial, but I only have 120 grit sandpaper, not 150 grit. Will this be fine, or should I get 150 grit sandpaper?
> 
> Thanks!



120 grit is fine, the pieces will smoothen out later on as you solve the cube more.


----------



## KingTim96 (Feb 18, 2014)

What 5x5 is better for modding it into a barrel 5x5? V-cube or shengshou? Or is there another brand?


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 27, 2014)

KingTim96 said:


> What 5x5 is better for modding it into a barrel 5x5? V-cube or shengshou? Or is there another brand?



YJ.


----------



## houngpong (Mar 3, 2014)

*Type F2 Mod*

I'm contemplating modding my Type F2 with this mod shown in this link here:
http://wanderingflame.tumblr.com/post/740139484/could-you-make-another-fii-video-i-tried-doing-your

What tools do you all reccomend for me to use? I have an exacto knife that I tried doing.. but it doesn't seem to be cutting through the plastic. In fact, it actually made a small cut into my thumb so... I have a utility knife too? But I think that's the same thing.


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 3, 2014)

A dremel will work the best on hollowing out the corner base. BTW Why would you do this when there are allot better cubes out there like the Weilong, Sulong, Chilong, SS wind, CX3,and many others?


----------



## houngpong (Mar 3, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> A dremel will work the best on hollowing out the corner base. BTW Why would you do this when there are allot better cubes out there like the Weilong, Sulong, Chilong, SS wind, CX3,and many others?


I'm a huge fan lover of the F2 and it's rounded cubies and bubbly feel. The shengshou aurora doesn't even compare to it. In fact, the F1 is better than the F2.. I like the feel of it, and it's shape allows me to grip it easier because it's not a flat surface (my hands produces a lot of oil so cubes slip from my hand when I OH). I have a fangshi, huanying, zhanchi, guhong, and other popular cubes, but the F2 suits me the best.


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 3, 2014)

But If you really want to do the mod a Dremel and a nail file will work the best.


----------



## houngpong (Mar 3, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> But If you really want to do the mod a Dremel and a nail file will work the best.


What's the nail file for?
What would you reccomend for the edges indentations?


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 3, 2014)

houngpong said:


> What's the nail file for?
> What would you reccomend for the edges indentations?



With the Dremel it will get most of the sanding done but with the nail file it will smoothen it out to make it less rough. Also with the knife it will not do much cause not really meant to cut trough thick plastic that easily like it would with paper.


----------



## Lchu613 (Mar 3, 2014)

Michael; the knife is typically not used for cutting in cube modding; instead, you take it and hold it near perpendicular to the cube and scrape plastic off in little shavings. I personally find that method to be my favorite for modding, especially over sandpaper. Sandpaper is just really messy.
A nail file is probably a bit safer on more exposed surfaes if you're afraid of cutting yourself.


----------



## intheowetrust (Mar 6, 2014)

My ShengShou 4x4 v5 locks up on on the inner layers all the time and I was thinking of konsta modding it. I've heard that the v5 doesn't really need the mod, but I'm sure mine does. Will I be able to use cyoubx's mod tutorial for the v5?


----------



## rockstarrev (Mar 6, 2014)

intheowetrust said:


> My ShengShou 4x4 v5 locks up on on the inner layers all the time and I was thinking of konsta modding it. I've heard that the v5 doesn't really need the mod, but I'm sure mine does. Will I be able to use cyoubx's mod tutorial for the v5?



Go for it!!


----------



## JKNK (Mar 17, 2014)

any mods on mini weilong? i think the corners could be rounded a little more and the edge.


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 17, 2014)

JKNK said:


> any mods on mini weilong? i think the corners could be rounded a little more and the edge.



I did do a few mods to my Wielong v2 but it didn't really improve it that much.


----------



## kcl (Mar 17, 2014)

JKNK said:


> any mods on mini weilong? i think the corners could be rounded a little more and the edge.



There's nothing to mod lol


----------



## RageCuber (Mar 22, 2014)

so I have a bunch of mini 3x3s, any ideas for shape mods?
I was thinking something like adding extensions for a 3x3x5 look,
or a half truncated cube.

EDIT- trying to remove accidental double post


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 22, 2014)

RageCuber said:


> so I have a bunch of mini 3x3s, any ideas for shape mods?
> I was thinking something like adding extensions for a 3x3x5 look,
> or a half truncated cube.
> 
> EDIT- trying to remove accidental double post



What cubes?


----------



## SpicyOranges (Mar 22, 2014)

RageCuber said:


> so I have a bunch of mini 3x3s, any ideas for shape mods?
> I was thinking something like adding extensions for a 3x3x5 look,
> or a half truncated cube.



Maybe a barrel or a ball? Depends on how experienced you are. Or you could make a 2x2x3 or other cuboid.


----------



## Sky Cuber (Mar 22, 2014)

Mods to reduce poping on my zhanchi ??

It is very annoying. the tensionss were perfect until it started to pop like anything in the world .


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 22, 2014)

Sky Cuber said:


> Mods to reduce poping on my zhanchi ??
> 
> It is very annoying. the tensionss were perfect until it started to pop like anything in the world .



Tighten. You can't mod it. It already has the torpedoes.


----------



## RageCuber (Mar 22, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> What cubes?



some really cheap cyclone boys 4cm.
I think I got them from zcube.cn


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 22, 2014)

RageCuber said:


> some really cheap cyclone boys 4cm.
> I think I got them from zcube.cn



Oh those. BTW did they come in the box of 20?


----------



## Faraz Arif (Mar 24, 2014)

Hey guys! I've just completed modding my 5x5 Shengshou (Florian), and realized that I could greatly improve my corner cutting just by overmodding the outer corner. The sharp points above the stock of the corner piece should be modded so that they look similar to a GuHong corner. To get an idea of what I'm talking about, watch crazybadcuber's tutorial on turning a V-Cube 3 into a GuHong.
Sorry, I don't have a Camera roght now, otherwise I would've put up some pics.


----------



## intheowetrust (Mar 26, 2014)

Hello, my high school is participating in a Rubik's (you can do the cube) group competition and I've been coerced into going. As part of the rules, competitors must use Rubik's brands cubes. Are there any good mods that make the Rubik's brand cube usable?

Thanks.


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 26, 2014)

intheowetrust said:


> Hello, my high school is participating in a Rubik's (you can do the cube) group competition and I've been coerced into going. As part of the rules, competitors must use Rubik's brands cubes. Are there any good mods that make the Rubik's brand cube usable?
> 
> Thanks.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0yikJzAb1cU


----------



## Cuber9991 (Mar 27, 2014)

Hey guys, I decided to mod my HuanYing today to see what would happen and if it would make it better. I modded the corners. Here are some pictures. 





As you can see, I basically just modded that sharp edge on the base of the corner. Overall, this mod made the cube faster and smoother.


----------



## Jont828 (Apr 11, 2014)

*Store Bought Rubik's Cube to Speedcube(ish)*

So the first cube I learned on was a Rubik's Brand 3x3, and haven't looked after I got my Zhanchi, my first speedcube. However, it seems quite wasteful to see it sit there and gather dust. Are there any relatively mods I can do to it to improve its speed and turning? I did lube the pieces with Vaseline (I'm not using my precious Lubix on it XD).


----------



## ClovisKoo (Apr 11, 2014)

Jont828 said:


> So the first cube I learned on was a Rubik's Brand 3x3, and haven't looked after I got my Zhanchi, my first speedcube. However, it seems quite wasteful to see it sit there and gather dust. Are there any relatively mods I can do to it to improve its speed and turning? I did lube the pieces with Vaseline (I'm not using my precious Lubix on it XD).


I just lubed mine with some extra Calvin's lube I had (Since I'm not planning to get new cubes anyway), I just put a small bit on the core and made a line on an edge piece and it seems to be working pretty good now, except that mine locks up somewhat easily.
I also read on a thread somewhere that forced corner cutting should help.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Apr 11, 2014)

Cuber9991 said:


> As you can see, I basically just modded that sharp edge on the base of the corner. Overall, this mod made the cube faster and smoother.



I did this too, people said it's the best HuanYing they tried, but still didn't seem too keen on the cube. I like it though, apart from the occasional corner twists, so break it in and you should have a nice cube. Mine responded very well to 50k diff oil.


----------



## JakeTheCuber (Apr 14, 2014)

*48 Point Edge mod on the DianMa?*

I've seen that they have the same little curve like the GuHong and Zhanchi did. Would preforming a 48 point edge mod clearing those little flips help with its not so great reverse corner cutting? As well as cleaning up some of those edges on the edge, specifically the ramps leading up to the torpedo slot. Filling those down a bit.

Has anyone done this and had a successful result?


----------



## p2pcmlp (Apr 18, 2014)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> I did this too, people said it's the best HuanYing they tried, but still didn't seem too keen on the cube. I like it though, apart from the occasional corner twists, so break it in and you should have a nice cube. Mine responded very well to 50k diff oil.



Are the edges on the Weilong corners sharp enough for modding to make a difference?


----------



## houngpong (May 4, 2014)

I main a ShengEn F2 (Yes, I do have the popular cubes on the market like a Liying, Fangshi, Huanying, Aurora, etc)
Does the mod I did to the corners make it less bubbly? It makes it faster and lighter I know that.
Does it affect the way the Cube sound in anyway?


----------



## kcl (May 4, 2014)

oh my word.. Looking at designs like this makes me realize how far cubes have come.


----------



## houngpong (May 4, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> oh my word.. Looking at designs like this makes me realize how far cubes have come.



Surprisingly I average sub 18 no problem with it.
but still, let's try to not get off track because I need an answer to determine whether or not I want to keep modding it


----------



## guysensei1 (May 22, 2014)

Sorry for bumping this, but, on a 6x6, I've rounded off the ends of top of the large internal edge, but I have no clue where else to round off for the konsta mod. Also, where on the small internal edges do I round?


----------



## SlowCuber17 (May 22, 2014)

*Rubik's 5x5 mod*

I have a Rubik's brand 5x5, and I am planning on modding it but I can't think of anything. Does anyone have a good mod for this puzzle?


----------



## ZamHalen (May 22, 2014)

The best mod I can think of is to get rid of it and buy a shengshou.

Seriously though, I don't recall there being any notable mods for Rubik's 5x5s. If there were any they were likely for older versions and are likely obselete.


----------



## guysensei1 (May 29, 2014)

Is it beneficial to Konsta mod a shengshou 6x6?

I did it to a few pieces but I'm not sure if it's even needed.


----------



## mns112 (May 29, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Is it beneficial to Konsta mod a shengshou 6x6?
> 
> I did it to a few pieces but I'm not sure if it's even needed.


I think it might be beneficial to mod the inner pieces for faster parities


----------



## chocospy3557 (May 30, 2014)

Are there any shape mods I can do to my QJ 2x2?


----------



## thatboyahcubah (May 30, 2014)

any tips on modding the ss 5x5? i dont have a dremel and am doing it with just sandpaper


----------



## Cuber9991 (May 30, 2014)

thatboyahcubah said:


> any tips on modding the ss 5x5? i dont have a dremel and am doing it with just sandpaper



The only thing I can say is don't over mod it. If you under mod it you can always go back and mod it more but you can't un-mod it as easily.


----------



## jazzmaster (Jun 6, 2014)

Does anyone have try to mod weilong using C4U core + Dayan spring set?
Does it better than before?

Thanks


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 21, 2014)

What's the best video showing how to Florian/Konsta/spring swap on SS 5x5 and 6x6? I'm thinking of getting a dremel tool from the hardware store, but I want to see the process first. Thanks.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 21, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> What's the best video showing how to Florian/Konsta/spring swap on SS 5x5 and 6x6? I'm thinking of getting a dremel tool from the hardware store, but I want to see the process first. Thanks.



http://youtu.be/uDYDMgTBLXQ

I know it shows the mod for a 4x4, but the pieces to florian mod are essentially the same, thus the steps can be adapted. There's no need to Konsta mod the cubes you mentioned by the way. And the spring swap is literally taking the springs out and putting your desired choice of spring into the core.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 21, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> What's the best video showing how to Florian/Konsta/spring swap on SS 5x5 and 6x6? I'm thinking of getting a dremel tool from the hardware store, but I want to see the process first. Thanks.



I would really suggest the dremel to do it cause does a faster job then sadpaper alone. Also try looking for a 320 fine foam sanding block I recently modded a SS 5x5 for someone and used the sanding block after the dremel to finish it up and make it more smother.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 21, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> http://youtu.be/uDYDMgTBLXQ
> 
> I know it shows the mod for a 4x4, but the pieces to florian mod are essentially the same, thus the steps can be adapted. There's no need to Konsta mod the cubes you mentioned by the way. And the spring swap is *literally taking the springs out and putting your desired choice of spring into the core*.



Thanks, I guess I was looking for recommendations for the 5x5 and 6x6 spring swap.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 21, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> Thanks, I guess I was looking for recommendations for the 5x5 and 6x6 spring swap.



Dayan springs do the trick for me.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 21, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Dayan springs do the trick for me.



Thanks.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jun 21, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;3R2GO4zaQiI]http://youtu.be/3R2GO4zaQiI[/video]

Leaving this here. Not the best video, especially the angle, but I was lazy .

Basically, I removed a small amount of material to round off every piece (except the centres) wherever it wasn't very rounded. I figured removing a lot of plastic to leave large holes everywhere would be bad (and more effort). I think I also swapped the spings a while back, either C4U or Dayan. Now it reverse cuts decently everywhere and slice turns for comms are far better than before, and it locks up a lot less. Took a while, but worth it. Especially since there's still no MoYu.


----------



## PJKCuber (Jul 17, 2014)

Is it possible to dye a black Moyu Aosu into white?


----------



## Brobiks (Aug 5, 2014)

****ed my skewb up like hell 

but it looks nice


----------



## Seanliu (Oct 17, 2014)

*Better Moyu Aolong?*

I was thinking, jee! My Aolong is good. Anything better? I am talking about switching springs and modding. Please INCLUDE INSTRUCTIONS!


----------



## Lchu613 (Oct 18, 2014)

I currently have the following, ranked in order of preference (speed):
2 Weilongs with custom springs
Sulong with ShengShou LingLong (mini) springs
Zhanchi: 48 PEM (didn't do much), CPM, corner mods, and Fangshi spring swaps

My preferences with modding and springs: essentially all the newer cubes don't really need modding as much as far as I can tell, but the springs are usually a lot stiffer than I think they should be, so I like to swap for softer/shorter springs to improve speed, which also makes them feel looser without sacrificing stability.

My fastest Weilong can do U4's but is so tight I can't take out an edge, that one is a case of where I maybe cut the springs a tad too short since I sacrificed some corner cutting.


----------



## QPowerPrime (Nov 7, 2014)

Im going to dye a Zhanchi yellow then use a saw to cut holes in between the pieces so each piece (except for the RFU and DLB pieces [to create parity {I'm mean}])will be unique. I am hoping it ends up looking like a cubic block of swiss cheese. 

Object of the puzzle: Line up the holes so there are no half holes and correct the extra mean parity. You can't use any regular PLL alg. MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Going to call it the cheese cube. If anyone has a better name, please reply.

Oh and by the way I made a circle cross cube. Actually surprisingly easy. 

1. fill the corner pieces and the extension pieces (with filler: most people don't realise this for some reason)
2. make into circle shape with saw
3. make 3D schematic and sell it on shapeways (I have not done this)


----------



## Aussiemine (Dec 5, 2014)

*Has this been made before?*

Hello, right now I had an idea for a 2x2 cube mod, and I came up with this...







So I was wondering if this was ever made before? And if so, could I get a link to said product to make sure?


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 5, 2014)

Aussiemine said:


> Hello, right now I had an idea for a 2x2 cube mod, and I came up with this...
> 
> http://i.gyazo.com/5fda7575e4924231b86474bfbba45e18.png
> 
> So I was wondering if this was ever made before? And if so, could I get a link to said product to make sure?



http://www.shapeways.com/model/271295/superx.html


----------



## Aussiemine (Dec 5, 2014)

How about a cheaper version? haha


----------



## Randomno (Dec 6, 2014)

Aussiemine said:


> How about a cheaper version? haha



Shapeways increased their prices a month or two ago.

But I think Harry Savage sells some time machines in the back of his cheap dirt store.


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 6, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Shapeways increased their prices a month or two ago.
> 
> But I think Harry Savage sells some time machines in the back of his cheap dirt store.



What is with the Harry Savage thing?


----------



## DeAdCuBeR (Jan 15, 2015)

*How to Mod a 3x3*

Hello ! I have a YJ Sulong and an Aolong V2 (New Batch) which i need to mod. pls help


----------



## AirbusCube (Jan 15, 2015)

Why do you need to mod it?


----------



## DeAdCuBeR (Jan 15, 2015)

well my sulongs got worse than ever and my aolong v2 doesn't seem as fast as it should be and it corner cuts just like line 2 line hardly. And btw this is a how to forum. so i think its the right place.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jan 15, 2015)

DeAdCuBeR said:


> well my sulongs got worse than ever and my aolong v2 doesn't seem as fast as it should be and it corner cuts just like line 2 line hardly.



You probably don't need to mod the cube. You need to tension it and lube it properly. Follow a guide like CrazyBadCuber's


----------



## DeAdCuBeR (Jan 16, 2015)

well i have lubed the sulong and i've heard aolongs became sluggish after lubing; that almost no lube works on them


----------



## Animorpher13 (Feb 5, 2015)

I have been hearing that it is bad to do a Konsta mod only on a Shengshou 4x4 because it actually makes it worse. However, I don't want to do the Florian mod as well. Can someone confirm or deny that only doing the Konsta mod makes your cube worse? I only want to fix pops, not corner cutting. Thanks.


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 6, 2015)

Animorpher13 said:


> I have been hearing that it is bad to do a Konsta mod only on a Shengshou 4x4 because it actually makes it worse. However, I don't want to do the Florian mod as well. Can someone confirm or deny that only doing the Konsta mod makes your cube worse? I only want to fix pops, not corner cutting. Thanks.



If you over mod it it will make it worse but in my experience I makes the cube a lot better plus many other people have had good experiences with the mods.


----------



## Animorpher13 (Feb 6, 2015)

I Konsts Modded my 4x4 Shengshou, lubed it, and tensioned it, but it still doesn't feel like it is any different. Anybody have any tips on how to make it better (or do i have to Florian mod it)?


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Feb 23, 2015)

DeAdCuBeR said:


> well i have lubed the sulong and i've heard aolongs became sluggish after lubing; that almost no lube works on them



The lubing issue was actually only an issue with the older batch Aolongs. The new batch should respond well to lube.


----------



## RokGli (Mar 15, 2015)

Hey 
Could anyone please post some photos of florian moded pieces of mf8 square-1 v1.Thank you


----------



## Randomno (Mar 15, 2015)

RokGli said:


> Hey
> Could anyone please post some photos of florian moded pieces of mf8 square-1 v1.Thank you



Has anyone ever Florian modded an MF8 v1?


----------



## RokGli (Mar 15, 2015)

In this video his sq-1 looks modded
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYl1yyVw6SA


----------



## supercavitation (Mar 15, 2015)

RokGli said:


> In this video his sq-1 looks modded
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYl1yyVw6SA



I can't tell whether that's florian modded or just worn down with use.


----------



## turtwig (May 25, 2015)

*Best 3x3x3 Mods (Reduce popping, increase speed)*

What are the best mods for the 3x3 to reduce popping, increase speed, and reduce locking? Video tutorials would be nice. Thanks.


----------



## ketchuphater999 (May 25, 2015)

Buy a new cube. Or copy new cubes.


----------



## 2180161 (Jun 11, 2015)

This isnt really a mod but a piece swap. I took the core and center-pieces of an Aolong (I dont know V1 or V2) and used the edges and corners of a weilong. It pops often, if the tensions are very loose, but other wise it is very fast, cuts about 45 degrees forwards, and 1/2 cubie backwards/reverse


----------



## Berd (Jun 12, 2015)

2180161 said:


> This isnt really a mod but a piece swap. I took the core and center-pieces of an Aolong (I dont know V1 or V2) and used the edges and corners of a weilong. It pops often, if the tensions are very loose, but other wise it is very fast, cuts about 45 degrees forwards, and 1/2 cubie backwards/reverse


Cool! This use to be very popular with old cubes, they called them fusion cubes. I hope is wasn't an aolong V1!


----------



## 2180161 (Jun 12, 2015)

I dont know I'm probably going to post it in the cube identification thread, but hey.
So I did an AO5 with that cube, and it beat my AO5 PB.


----------



## 2180161 (Aug 17, 2015)

What exactly are the points of the florian and 48 edge point mod, (if this is the florian mod) and rounded centers? increase corner-cutting?


----------



## Isaac Lai (Oct 18, 2015)

When doing a florian mod, is it advisable to use a file or sandpaper?


----------



## 2180161 (Oct 18, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> When doing a florian mod, is it advisable to use a file or sandpaper?



sandpaper if you want it to go faster, file for more precision.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Oct 18, 2015)

2180161 said:


> sandpaper if you want it to go faster, file for more precision.



Guess I'll use sandpaper then, since it's just a megaminx.


----------



## tux1230 (Nov 10, 2015)

*I wanna get started modding, what could I make?*

Hi guys, so I wanna get started with modding, and I don't know what to get started with, I wanna make a puzzle that would be quite cheap to make. I'm not looking to make a 3x3x5 because I just bought one by Calvins puzzle, they sent me two so maybe I could mod that into something? By the way, my dad works at a hardware store so I could probably get some tools from there cheap. Can anyone recommend a puzzle that I could make?


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Nov 10, 2015)

tux1230 said:


> Hi guys, so I wanna get started with modding, and I don't know what to get started with, I wanna make a puzzle that would be quite cheap to make. I'm not looking to make a 3x3x5 because I just bought one by Calvins puzzle, they sent me two so maybe I could mod that into something? By the way, my dad works at a hardware store so I could probably get some tools from there cheap. Can anyone recommend a puzzle that I could make?



A 3x3x5 fisher or windmill cube would be awesome.


----------



## Baynkz (Nov 11, 2015)

*Modding cube?*

I want to make a couple of new puzzles out of 3x3. And all of the tutorials that I watch seem to use the old rubiks 3x3 that do not have the caps. Which cube could mostly resemble that, and where can I buy it from.
Thanks!


----------



## tux1230 (Nov 11, 2015)

Ordway Persyn said:


> A 3x3x5 fisher or windmill cube would be awesome.



What would be required to make a fisher cube out of my 3x3x5? Would it require me to buy more cubes?


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Nov 11, 2015)

tux1230 said:


> What would be required to make a fisher cube out of my 3x3x5? Would it require me to buy more cubes?



no, just a cutting tool and that Epoxy sculpt stuff (and probably a few other little things)


----------



## jamiewei (Nov 11, 2015)

you can go to the icebay.com


----------



## SnappyShark (Dec 6, 2015)

*Washer Mod*

Hey Cubers have any of you people tried putting a washer under the center piece(at the bottom) and just above the core?, so that the washer is outside the center piece, and above the core. I tried it on my Yj Sulong, and it made it much faster.

Even the Guanlong became a lot faster.
Try it out, and let me know.

Thanks.

This is how it looks like:


----------



## PuzzledCuber (Jan 3, 2016)

I built a custom 1x1x1 using only a corner piece from a lunhui.
check it out here
https://plus.google.com/109763117302471953618?hl=en


----------



## talonssmith (Jan 18, 2016)

*Begineers Mod help??*

Hey I'm Talon. I have an old Rubik's brand cube I want to Mod but I'm not sure what mod is best for beginners but is still worth the cube?


----------



## shadowslice e (Jan 18, 2016)

talonssmith said:


> Hey I'm Talon. I have an old Rubik's brand cube I want to Mod but I'm not sure what mod is best for beginners but is still worth the cube?



Best mod to improve performance: get another cube. Seriously. Almost any other cube is better.

Shape mod: try some sticker mods to start with. Googling cube mods should bring up some cool mods as well.


----------



## Shammon (Feb 15, 2016)

*Hellraiser Cube mod.*

Hi, could not find one so decided to make my own Rubiks cubes based on the Hellraiser pussle box.
I used blank rubiks cubes and printed stickers with transparent overlay stickers to keep them from fading.


----------



## Jbacboy (Feb 15, 2016)

Shammon said:


> Hi, could not find one so decided to make my own Rubiks cubes based on the Hellraiser pussle box.
> I used blank rubiks cubes and printed stickers with transparent overlay stickers to keep them from fading.
> 
> [url]http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y277/shammon/20160215_012355_zpsuuae2brj.jpg[/URL]
> ...



Whoa those look cool :0 GJ


----------



## sub20oneday (Feb 15, 2016)

im using a yj yulong because i like the feel and im poor but its really slow, any tips to speed it up (lube hasnt worked)


----------



## Superlaser (Feb 16, 2016)

*Cube mods*

Hi!

I have a VCube 2b and I was wondering if I file the centers like so theres a hole in the middle, will it cornercut better and all on all be better?


----------



## Drad (Apr 8, 2016)

Im looking for a mod to do on a rubiks brand 3x3 just to experiment with modding any good videos any can link me to ?


----------



## SnappyShark (Apr 9, 2016)

Drad said:


> Im looking for a mod to do on a rubiks brand 3x3 just to experiment with modding any good videos any can link me to ?


Crazy bad cubers how to make a vcube great or something like that. I expect it to work on a Rubik's brand cube


----------



## newtonbase (May 21, 2016)

Shammon said:


> *Hellraiser Cube mod.*
> 
> Hi, could not find one so decided to make my own Rubiks cubes based on the Hellraiser pussle box.
> I used blank rubiks cubes and printed stickers with transparent overlay stickers to keep them from fading.


These are available for pre-order but US only. 
http://www.ilovehalloween.net/hallo...e-is-coming-and-heres-how-you-can-preorder-it


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 22, 2016)

I have a SS 4x4 and 5x5, both aren't in use anymore. Since there are summer holidays for me now, I have quite a lot of free time  What mods can you recommend doing? I don't have a lot of experiences with modding, so which puzzles are easy and fun to make?

Tools I have are: dremel, sandpaper, hacksaw, file, (spray paint?)


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Jun 23, 2016)

2x4x4 and 3x5x5 






Use the same concept as the video above to do the 2x4x4


----------



## Sn0W1337 (Apr 23, 2017)

Have anyone tryd to mod the mf3?


----------



## genericcuber666 (Sep 3, 2017)

Im planning on ordering around 100 cheap 3x3s for modding purposes, which would you recommend?


----------



## Riley M (Sep 3, 2017)

Qiyi Sail has a fantastic mechanism for modding and can be cut down very deeply and is very cheap


----------



## Brett Stephenson (Dec 26, 2018)

So as the title states I would like to get started 3D printing puzzles and eventually start designing some, but first I need a 3D printer and the materials. Does anyone have good suggestions for a reliable 3D printer and what sort of plastics I should use? Any help and/or suggestions would be nice


----------



## cubezrawesome (Dec 26, 2018)

A cheap one would be the ender 3 https://www.amazon.com/Comgrow-Crea...ie=UTF8&qid=1545829516&sr=8-3&keywords=ender3 the best one would be a prusa https://www.prusa3d.com/ and i mostly print in pla https://www.amazon.com/HATCHBOX-3D-...al&ie=UTF8&qid=1545829739&sr=1-4&keywords=pla


----------



## Tony Fisher (Dec 27, 2018)

Best to use a service like Shapeways or I.materalise since the quality is far higher. As far as I know even Oskar van Deventer doesn't have a printer.


----------



## cubezrawesome (Jan 2, 2019)

Tony Fisher said:


> Best to use a service like Shapeways or I.materalise since the quality is far higher. As far as I know even Oskar van Deventer doesn't have a printer.


Yes,but printing your own would be cheaper


----------



## Tony Fisher (Jan 12, 2019)

cubezrawesome said:


> Yes,but printing your own would be cheaper


And may not work.


----------



## Cl3ver Cubing (Sep 29, 2019)

Hello.
I am a beginner cube modder from Sweden, and there is only one major cube shop here. 

I am interested in making a 5x5 barrel modification, I looked around on YouTube and figured out that people use the Shengshou 5x5 for this mod. Only problem is that my local cube shop doesn’t sell that puzzle.

I was wondering if the Cyclone Boys works instead? Or if not, what other 5x5 could work except the YJ?

Thanks!


----------



## MEF227 (Jan 19, 2020)

I was wondering what 3x3s are the best for making mods. I want to make a barrel mod. I have a QiYi Thunderclap that I am considering using but I have heard that the QiYi Sail is a good puzzle for mods. The issue is I can't find a sticker set for the QiYi sail on thecubicle. I have not made mods before so any help is appreciated!


----------



## TheCraftyCoder (Jun 8, 2020)

how could I start learning to design pieces and such?


----------



## ruwix (Jul 20, 2020)

I just want to share with you my *Coronavirus Cube*:


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 20, 2020)

IDK whether to laugh, to like, or to angry


----------



## Rafaello (Sep 27, 2020)

(Not sure if it's good thread for this question)
What are great projects to start modding? I want to start with something easy, without 3D printed extensions etc. I thought that I may do some Siamense Cubes, Fused cubes and (maybe) Square-0.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 27, 2020)

I’d say bandaged cubes are really easy and good


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 2, 2020)

Does anyone know good 3x3s for modding? I know the sail was good but that was discontinued.


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Dec 2, 2020)

I am thinking about making something like this


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 2, 2020)

I am about to order a shengshou 5x5, some milliput black, sticker vinyl, and krazy glue. Are those the best materials for a 3x5x5 or should I use others, and what tutorial should I use to make it(I was thinking nathan wilson)


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Dec 2, 2020)

nathan wilson is good. ive never modded tho


----------



## Scollier (Dec 2, 2020)

Speaking of modding, I think I am going to get a cheap 3x3 cube to mod. What do you think is the best mod to do with it? FYI, I have never modded before, so keep that in mind.


----------



## qwr (Dec 3, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Does anyone know good 3x3s for modding? I know the sail was good but that was discontinued.



Nathan Wilson has you covered 





tl;dw Guanlong


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 3, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I am about to order a shengshou 5x5, some milliput black, sticker vinyl, and krazy glue. Are those the best materials for a 3x5x5 or should I use others, and what tutorial should I use to make it(I was thinking nathan wilson)


A lot of people use apoxy sculpt, but idk what the difference is.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 3, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> A lot of people use apoxy sculpt, but idk what the difference is.


Milliput is apoxie sculpt


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 3, 2020)

How do you cut stickers for a puzzle? I am attempting a 3x5x5 and I have an exacto knife, scissors, and lots of sticker vinyl. Would it work if I put the vinyl sheet over the white/yellow side and traced the pieces with a knife? after that I could shave a millimeter or so off the stickers so they would fit. Is there another technique?


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 3, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Milliput is apoxie sculpt


Oh I’m dumb lol


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 3, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> How do you cut stickers for a puzzle? I am attempting a 3x5x5 and I have an exacto knife, scissors, and lots of sticker vinyl. Would it work if I put the vinyl sheet over the white/yellow side and traced the pieces with a knife? after that I could shave a millimeter or so off the stickers so they would fit. Is there another technique?


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Jan 24, 2021)

aight its not really a mod, but if you have a valk elite and a valk m, put the og valk pieces into the elite, I tried it and i like it more than both cubes.


----------



## Gerry (Apr 27, 2021)

I got a couple of the YJ Sulongs for free with a large order. Free doesn't always mean bad, however I noticed just how old these things are. I was thinking about using them to experiment with mods, which means they may get destroyed. 

Is this one of those cubes that are old/cheap yet are considered classic/collectable? Or can I abuse it knowing I may ruin it.

(I'm terrible at understanding where to post things, so feel free to move it if I'm in the wrong place.)


----------



## qwr (Apr 27, 2021)

I wouldn't consider them collectable because they were just one YJ budget puzzle in a sea of tanglongs, yulongs, guanlongs, and aolongs. The aolong being the most famous I think. Some may have been released under moyu when they were a part of YJ.


----------



## An average cubing addict (Jul 18, 2021)

I would like to create a 3x3 modification, but have little ideas, resources and knowledge. I have been massively inspired by the incredible things people can make and would like to replicate that. Any advice?


----------



## Thom S. (Jul 18, 2021)

An average cubing addict said:


> I would like to create a 3x3 modification, but have little ideas, resources and knowledge. I have been massively inspired by the incredible things people can make and would like to replicate that. Any advice?


Do you have experience with wood/metal-working? Do you have hand tools ready?


----------



## Hellocubr (May 20, 2022)

if anyone has made a 2 color 4x4 just reply to me.


----------



## ruwix (Dec 5, 2022)

I made a Santa Cube 3x3 shape mod. 
I hope you like it, Happy Holidays.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Dec 18, 2022)

ruwix said:


> I made a Santa Cube 3x3 shape mod.
> I hope you like it, Happy Holidays.


Fantastic.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Wednesday at 3:20 PM)

I made a fused mirror cube which looks like a mirror 3x3x5, and a 2x3x4 made out of a meilong 4x4 M.


----------

